# Adventures!



## Kelly

What adventures have you taken your minis on lately?

Do you have any pony adventures planned for this summer?

Post your fun adventures here!! Along with pics, we all love to see pics!!

Happy Trails!!


----------



## Kelly

*Thunder’s TSC Adventure*

Don’t laugh, but I had a few errands to run yesterday and Thunder wanted to go with me. So I got the Pony Express ready and away we went. Everyone gets a kick out of seeing my little ponies load and unload from the van, you just don’t see that everyday. 

We ended up at TSC and he did AMAZING!! I absolutely LOVE that he looks towards me to be his leader! I tied him to the buggy and he just followed me around the store ever so calmly, nothing bothered him at all.





On the way home we had to stop for gas. I opened his door so he could hang his sweet little head out over the stall door for some fresh air. He didn’t like when he couldn’t see me and he started whinnying. But as soon as he saw me again he quieted down and relaxed. He did so GREAT being out by himself!! I just love this little guy and am so proud of him!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I'm planning an adventure tomorrow, weather permitting. I am meeting two other miniature horse folk and we will walk through town, across a highway, and up to the grain elevator. This is the public scale where I weigh my horses. I will try to get some pictures. Should be close to a 4 mile walk. Sure hope Midnight has lost some weight; I am very discouraged.


----------



## MaryFlora

Well, Kelly, Thunder had to be the cutest face in the entire store! Did he get to pick out a treat?  Fabulous training going on there!

Your walk sounds like a fun adventure, Marsha! I‘m sorry you’re discouraged and hope you have a great walk with your horsey neighbor. I’ve seen those weighing areas by our feed mill but for some reason didn’t realize they were sensitive enough for a pony!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

We met at my sister's house in town. A new miniature owner--she was looking forward to the opportunity to expose her new guy to different things, myself with my two horses, and my sister with her little horse and biggie. It was about a mile out to the elevator, which has the public scale. We enjoyed walking down a quiet street and catching up on horse news. Crossed a highway, which was not busy, then on to the elevator. The elevator isn't very busy right now, as wheat harvest is still about a week away. The scale is the length of a semi. We try to get our horses onto the scale while not stepping onto it ourselves. For some of us, it is a challenge with wiggly horses. In the picture, you can see the red number is the weight--I think one of the women who works there is standing on the scale. They always come out to visit with the little horses. The dollar number is the price of wheat that day. I took mine to stand inside the elevator; there is a big grate for wheal to get dumped into, so we didn't go across. 
Midnight was 260--down 28# from when we started the dry lot. Dapper Dan was 240#, down 40#. The big horse was 1173#, down some also, which she was glad to see. Her little horse, the pinto in the photo standing on the scale, was 320#. The new miniature owner's weighed 200#, down #8 from when she got him a few weeks ago. She said he paced a lot at first and wouldn't eat, but has settled down now.
Midnight was a total idiot all day. When I went out this morning, she had injured her eye. I think it was on the elm branches I give them to play with. I had to stop at the vet while in town to have it seen. Flushing, ointment, fly mask, banamine, and hopefully it will be better tomorrow. She yelled and wouldn't walk nicely or mind me at all. It was kind of embarrassing as the new miniature owner is proficient in the Parelli technique and has already gotten her new boy to learn cues



. 
It was a good day (except for the eye injury) and we will meet again to walk.


----------



## Willow Flats

Sorry about Midnight's eye, but the weight loss is certainly something to celebrate!!!! Also getting another mini owner friend. It can help us stay motivated.
I bet midnight will do much better next time when she has two good eyes. And isn't it just like the guy to lose more weight than the girl? Always been my human personal experience.


----------



## Kelly

Marsha! Y’all had quite the adventure!! Love the pics!


----------



## Abby P

Congratulations on the weight loss! It must feel so great to be seeing results.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Well, I just found out one reason Midnight was an idiot. While we were having lunch, she was in a pen across the road from a stallion. If I had known he was a stallion, I would have put her somewhere else. I thought she was just excited to be around other horses.
Yes! Happy about the weight loss on her! I'm not so concerned about Dapper Dan losing weight; 240-250 is the average weight for him. As he is 25, I'm not going to worry too much about dieting on him.
Very nice having another miniature owner. But she is so focused on the training program, it gets a little tedious sometimes. Probably a little envy, also, as her little horse will be a trick champion very soon, and mine will still be...


----------



## Kelly

Wonderful? Beautiful? Marvelous? Marshas Marvelous Magnificent Midnight!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

We trekked on foot again to the elevator public scale for our 2 week weigh in. It was so challenging, taking both horses; next time I'm just taking Midnight so we can work on walking manners. At home, she is a perfect lady on a walk, but when I take her town she embarrasses me. She put her ears back and did that snaky mare thing at one of the horses walking with us. She squealed at another in our group. She kept shoving against me and trying to move to the other side.

Harvest is in full swing so the elevator was busy with semis bringing wheat in. None of the horses were especially bothered by the traffic. There was a old couch cushion on the side of the road so we practiced walking on it. A few water puddles, which was no challenge this time.
Midnight's weight stayed the same, but Dapper Dan had gained back 20 pounds. The other two little horses had both gained. The big horse had lost some. 
We walked about 50 minutes. I forgot to get the exact time; I was so distracted with my unruly horses. We did see a scissortail fly catcher sitting on a yard sign.


----------



## Kelly

Disclaimer: Do NOT try this at home!  

I think I have found a way to walk all 4 of my little ponies at once and it seems to be working out pretty good for me. Hubby wasn’t home to take my pic, so I had to take one myself… 3 of them are tied together and Shadow is on cross ties, YIKES! Again, do NOT try this at home!! 



From the left: Thunder is tied to the wall, he gets to walk by himself. Next: Stormy is tied to Shadow. I walk Shadow and then Breezy is tied to Shadow. One hand I have Thunder, the other hand I have Shadow. Shadow has 2 ponies tied to him, one on each side. Shadow is the most dominant out of the bunch and the biggest so he can handle them. Stormy has to walk on the outside of everyone because he is the wicked red headed step child and the instigator of the bunch. What an adventure for all of us!!

I will try to have my hubby take a pic of all this craziness real soon!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Kelly, I think that will work. You will get some nice upper body workout for sure. Working with their personalities sounds awesome. And definitely your walks will be Adventure.


----------



## Kelly

*Trinity River Trails - Clearfork*

Fort Worth has miles and miles of trails that runs along the Trinity River and through downtown. Horses are allowed on all of these trails!! They have a very cool app that you can download to find all the trailheads. Some of the trailheads are really close to our new house, only 10-15 minutes away!!



A picture of just some of the Trinity River Trails.




I took Stormy and Breezy to the Clearfork Trailhead today where we walked 3 miles. They did great!! Can’t wait for more Trinity River Trail Adventures!!!


----------



## Willow Flats

Kelly, That's awesome!!! There is only one place you can take a horse hiking close to us and there isn't much shade. Glad for you!


----------



## Kelly

*Thunder’s Russell Feed Store Adventure*

Thunder loves getting out and he totally insisted on going with me to Russell Feed store in Crowley. Everyone there was so kind and absolutely loved my little pony!! And not to brag or anything, ok… maybe a little bragging ….everyone commented on how well behaved he was, WOOHOO!!




















While we were there, I got to swing on a swing, clank together some BIG wind chimes, and Thunder came nose to nose with an elephant


----------



## Kelly

*Trinity River Trails - Clearfork*

I was thinking about getting a chicken and I got one!! His name is Shadow!!!! And boy was he a big ole chicken today!  He just about knocked me off my feet when he saw his very first bicycle flying down the trail headed straight to eat him!!  I wish I could say that he calmed down towards the end of the 3 miles but I really can’t LOL!! And guess what else he did today, that little brat!… he peed in my Pony Express van… not cool!! 

I took Shadow and Thunder to Clearfork Trailhead this morning. We went down a different trail today and it was beautiful. There were tons of trees and lots of shade which is always a plus. Thunder did great, he had to trot just about the whole time to keep up with us, but he didn’t seem to mind too much, poor little guy!  He only got tired towards the end, so we slowed down for him.





Thunder & Shadow


----------



## Kelly

*NEIGHBORHOOD WALK*

I took all 4 little ponies on a 1.3 mile walk through the neighborhood. Everyone behaved really good except…. Stormy… but that is just Stormy. Stormy likes to walk slow…. really slow… and Shadow likes to walk fast. So Stormy would get mad that Shadow was walking so fast and nip at him, then Shadow being the dominant pony would get mad at Stormy and nip him back, then me being the MOST dominant I would get mad at Stormy and whack him with the lead rope. Stormy is gonna have to learn to walk faster, no one else complained at all. Breezy and Thunder were perfect little ponies!!





From the far left: Stormy, Shadow, Breezy, & Thunder


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I really like that idea of using the surcingle. Bet the neighbors enjoyed the parade.


----------



## Kelly

Neighbors loved our little parade!!  Yep, I used a surcingle and attached the ponies to the surcingle using leg straps from full size horse blankets.  I like the elastic ones so they have a little give to them. They were $10 for the pair of leg straps and the perfect size.


----------



## Kelly

*TRINITY RIVER TRAILS - ELLIS & FOREST PARKS*

Ellis is a small park in the Trinity River Trail System. It is located in an older neighborhood and doesn’t have very many trails. It is a pretty little park that I probably won’t be going back to. You have to walk down a street and cross the street at a red light to continue on the Trinity River Trail, so I wasn’t exactly a fan of that. The trail did take me to Forest Park which was absolutely amazing! I loved this park and will definitely be going back there! Lots of trees, streams, people, shade, bridges, it was really BEAUTIFUL!!!



Breezy & Stormy enjoying the view at Forest Park.


----------



## Willow Flats

Kelly - That is so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Kelly

I know Willow, they got cute little hineys !!!


----------



## Willow Flats

Kelly said:


> I know Willow, they got cute little hineys !!!


I got news for you...They got cute little everything!!!!


----------



## Kelly

*Trinity River Trails - Forest Park*
We went to Rocky Creek Park in Crowley but it was closed due to flooding, so we ended up at Forest Park. Shadow and Thunder were still a little nervous about bikers, but at least there weren’t that many out on the trail today. 

This one man said to me, “horses, wow, you don’t see that everyday!” And of course my reply was “YES I DO!” 

Another man asked me, “Are you taking them to a birthday party?” As if a GROWN woman wasn’t allowed to have ponies! I said, “No, I just LOVE ponies, don’t you?” Of course he replied yes.








Shadow & Thunder


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Beautiful place to explore. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

We live among some small mountains in SW Oklahoma. I used to go up across the saddle often with Dapper Dan, but I haven't taken Midnight before. It's rather overgrown now, since there are no cattle on it. We kept a good eye out for snakes. She wore her boots for traction on the boulders and I had her on a loose lead so she could find her own way. I think she must be part mountain goat, as she went up and down easily. She did lose a boot one time and luckily we happened to go back down the same way so I found it. Do you know how hard it is to get stick tights out of velcro on boots?? I saw a wild flower I don't have cataloged yet, so that was nice to photograph. Nice breezy day so there were no bugs. The one picture shows our neighbor's buildings so you can get an idea of how high we went. This was only on the saddle; no way we are climbing to the top of the mountain.


----------



## Willow Flats

Awww Midnight!  I LOVE that last picture of her. What a beautiful hike and I am glad you didn't run into any snakes!


----------



## Kelly

What great pics! Midnight is soooooo beautiful


----------



## Kelly

*OAK VALLEY TRAIL*

Oak Valley Trail is in Burleson, TX, only 15 minutes from my house. I am not sure if horses are allowed or not, so away we went to test our luck.  I couldn’t find any info about horses on their website, luckily no one said anything to me. I am guessing horses must be allowed, why else would they have a hitching post along the trail???!!! Ok, maybe it is a fence… but whatever 




Stormy & Breezy


----------



## Marsha Cassada

There is a state park near me with a trail. I took Dapper Dan in cart on a few times. Then my sister and friend decided to drive it. We got a mile down the trail and the Trail Police rudely told us no horses were allowed. I have never seen a single person any time I've done that trail with my horse--who would we have bothered?? We asked how we were supposed to know that, since we saw no signage that restricted equines. We were supposed to ask first!


----------



## Willow Flats

Marsha Cassada said:


> There is a state park near me with a trail. I took Dapper Dan in cart on a few times. Then my sister and friend decided to drive it. We got a mile down the trail and the Trail Police rudely told us no horses were allowed. I have never seen a single person any time I've done that trail with my horse--who would we have bothered?? We asked how we were supposed to know that, since we saw no signage that restricted equines. We were supposed to ask first!


That's how it is here too! I have called every park and gotten a big no!
We do have two horse parks though each a short drive away. They charge $20.00 to drive there.


----------



## Kelly

I did ask first… I asked Google LOL LOL 

$20? Thats crazy  

Why wouldn’t horses be allowed in every park? They are much cooler than dogs! And everyone gets a kick out of seeing them!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Kelly said:


> I did ask first… I asked Google LOL LOL
> 
> $20? Thats crazy
> 
> Why wouldn’t horses be allowed in every park? They are much cooler than dogs! And everyone gets a kick out of seeing them!


Equines have the right of way everywhere. Bicyclists don't like horses. Horses that take fright at strollers or roller bladers could be a danger. It should be posted at the park.


----------



## Kelly

Marsha Cassada said:


> Bicyclists don't like horses.



That’s ok, because my horses don’t like bicyclists!!!


----------



## Kelly

*Candleridge Park*

What a beautiful morning at Candleridge Park! Breezy and I got a walk in before it gets up to 105 degrees. This park is located in Fort Worth. I am not sure if horses are allowed at this park but I did see a sign that had park rules on it. One of the rules was: no riding, no tethering, and no pasturing animals. Since I wasn’t riding I figured I was good.  No one told me otherwise and everyone loved seeing my little pony! 

Breezy


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Not an adventure of my choosing, but this morning I was ponying my horses on the golf cart. When I passed a neighbor's house, a big red hound dog came gallumping out. The horses were startled of course. I thought he would go back in his yard but he followed us for a mile. Sometimes he went up behind the horses as though to nip, but I know hounds are not nippers. The horses kept an eye on him but were not too alarmed. I stopped about half a mile and got out to check them and the big galoot jumped all over me. When I got about a mile, we passed a guy who is building a course for his bird dogs. I think his truck had bird cages so my hound friend deserted us to be fascinated by the bird truck. The guy tried to run him off. I hurried away with my horses while the hound was distracted, hoping he wouldn't follow. The owner was contacted and hurried over to get his dog, which was responsible of him. I think he was chagrined to have his dog causing trouble. I had no phone or whip with me; just out for a morning exercise jaunt. Horses had some gravel in their boots, which probably happened when they startled at the dog. Never saw the dog before; guess he is a new resident. Oh, joy.


----------



## Kelly

*TRT - CLEARFORK*

I took Shadow to the Clearfork trailhead this morning. He is afraid of bicycles so I decided to take him today, Sunday, since I knew the trail would be packed with them….and I was right! I am sooooo mean LOL LOL  

I ground drove him because I wanted him out front and looking at ALL the bikes as they went zooming by. He spooked several times, didn’t knock me over so that’s a plus….and didn’t knock anyone off their bike! 

When we got to the turn around point, I let him eat some grass. Why is it that when a horse starts eating grass nothing scares them?!!  As he was eating bikes went speeding by and nothing fazed him. On the way back, I wouldn’t say he was COMPLETELY desensitized, but he is getting there.


----------



## Kelly

Shadow and I had such a great little adventure this morning, soooo much fun!

*TRT - OAKMOUNT PARK*
We started our morning with a beautiful walk at Oakmount Park. There were tons of trees and plenty of shade. Shadow did great with the few bikes that went whizzing by, he didn’t even spoke once, woohoo!  And I will note that today I did notice a change in him. He is growing more and more confident in himself with each adventure we go on.

















Then on our way home we ended up stopping at Longhorn Park which in on Benbrook Lake. It was absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

We went to the elevator yesterday to weigh again. Our little group seems to change each time. Some come back, others don't want to work that hard. I am leading Midnight, and tried to get a picture of some of the group approaching the scale. Dapper Dan was down to #240 and Midnight is holding at #280. I can't seem to get her to lose. Everyone who sees her compliments her on how nice she looks, and think her weight looks fine, but I know she needs to lose. At least she is not gaining any. Dapper Dan got out of sight for a while and she turned into a screaming mess. I wish I had been able to record that on my phone--it would have been a perfect "ring tone"! Dapper Dan and Jackie O are walking nicely together.


----------



## Cayuse

Dapper Dan has a cute bum!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

While we were all together for weighing, it was a good time to share Dapper Dan's birthday. Everyone had a cupcake; Midnight had one but Dapper Dan had two. He wore his birthday hat all the way to the elevator and back. He received many happy birthday wishes for his quarter of a century.


----------



## Kelly

Happy birthday Dapper Dan!!


----------



## Cayuse

Happy Birthday Handsome  ! I can't believe he is 25! He has earned his two cupcakes!


----------



## Willow Flats

Yup, DD still has it going on!


----------



## MaryFlora

Happy Birthday you little cutie pie!  A toast to many more birthdays!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

He has such a beautiful face. Happy birthday Dapper Dan


----------



## Kelly

*TRT - Art Cowsen Trailhead*

I took Shadow to the Art Cowsen Trailhead today where we meet some really nice ladies.


Shadow was on his best behavior! 
And they just loved him!
These 3 ladies were so neat, they have know each other since junior high and all leave in different states!




The trail leads to Oakmount Park, which we have visited before, so that was really cool. The trails were beautiful, plenty of shade, lots of bridges, and very nice scenery.


Shadow enjoying the view.





Here is a short video of Shadow walking along the trail and a biker going by. Shadow has over come his fear of bikes and nothing really fazes him anymore. I am so proud of him!!


----------



## Kelly

Thunder was having Pony Paddock Cabin Fever , so he drug me to Petco this morning where we meet lots of really friendly people. One man invited the ponies to a “trunk or treat” they are having the end of October for Halloween, sounds like fun! Hopefully we will be able to make that, anytime is a fun time when you get to dress up ponies in costumes!


----------



## Kelly

*TRT - Trinity Park Main*

I have to say I think this park is my favorite so far! The trails were wide dirt trails with lots of shade. There was hardly any traffic or cars in the park and the roads were one way plus they were nice and wide. In the future I would like to drive Shadow on the many trails or down the park road. It was just beautiful. I didn’t even leave the park, but I could have gone down the bayou for miles and miles if I wanted to.






Check out this video of a train going by in the park.


----------



## Kelly

*Bailey Lake Park*

I took Breezy to Bailey Lake Park today which is located in Burleson. Nice, pretty little 8 acre lake, pretty walking and nature trails. The park also had disc golf which seemed to be really popular around here. There are prairie dogs that live in the park, but they didn’t show their sweet little faces today.





And I got another selfie!! LOL LOL


----------



## MaryFlora

Looking good! You know....your glasses really compliment Breezy‘s coloring....she’d rock those babies!


----------



## Kelly

*TRT -Trinity Park Main*

I took Shadow back to the Trinity Park Main trails this morning. He did great! I was able to capture some really pretty pics.


----------



## Kelly

*Lost Oak Winery*

I took Thunder to the winery in Burleson today! It was so beautiful, we both had a smile on our faces the entire time! There is a 2.5 mile bike and hike trail attached to the winery. It said dogs were allowed but didn’t say anything about horses and you know how I like to push my luck  Well, no one said a thing to us, so off we went down the trail. 








Thunder sooooo wanted to stomp grapes!!! 















Thunder was a little wine blown… I mean wind blown 





Thunder wanted to go swimming but forgot his swimsuit!


----------



## ServiceMini

I don't have the best pictures, but last night Sodapop went to her first football game..! We were practicing standing without grazing, then grazing, then standing without grazing. She ended up falling asleep a few times while we were there, and did whinny four times at people trying to get them to come say hi.  She seemed to enjoy herself though, or at least all the treats she was getting! We started off way down the road and slowly worked our way closer, untill we were close on the same side of the road, and she was napping while the crowd went wild. Luckily we live close enough to hear every detail of the game from the house, so she's fairly used to the distant sound of the arena lol.




This was right close to the arena, she kept falling asleep over here although every time I tried to take a picture she'd open her eyes back up lol



And of course, the best place to graze is directly under dad!


----------



## Kelly

Omg!! She is just adorable!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Great adventure!


----------



## HersheyMint

Kelly said:


> *Lost Oak Winery*
> 
> I took Thunder to the winery in Burleson today! It was so beautiful, we both had a smile on our faces the entire time! There is a 2.5 mile bike and hike trail attached to the winery. It said dogs were allowed but didn’t say anything about horses and you know how I like to push my luck  Well, no one said a thing to us, so off we went down the trail.
> 
> 
> View attachment 44613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunder sooooo wanted to stomp grapes!!!
> View attachment 44614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 44615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunder was a little wine blown… I mean wind blown
> View attachment 44616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunder wanted to go swimming but forgot his swimsuit!
> View attachment 44617


I love this. You are hilarious!


----------



## HersheyMint

ServiceMini said:


> I don't have the best pictures, but last night Sodapop went to her first football game..! We were practicing standing without grazing, then grazing, then standing without grazing. She ended up falling asleep a few times while we were there, and did whinny four times at people trying to get them to come say hi.  She seemed to enjoy herself though, or at least all the treats she was getting! We started off way down the road and slowly worked our way closer, untill we were close on the same side of the road, and she was napping while the crowd went wild. Luckily we live close enough to hear every detail of the game from the house, so she's fairly used to the distant sound of the arena lol.
> 
> View attachment 44643
> 
> 
> This was right close to the arena, she kept falling asleep over here although every time I tried to take a picture she'd open her eyes back up lol
> View attachment 44644
> 
> 
> And of course, the best place to graze is directly under dad!
> 
> View attachment 44645


Wow You are working wonders with her


----------



## Kelly

*Stormy Visits TSC & Target*

Stormy wanted to get ready for his BIG day tomorrow at the Senior Living Facility so he took me to TSC & Target! I’d say he is totally ready for tomorrow, he did great today. He is the most chill & laid back horse ever. I LOVE when people say, “Are all mini horses this calm?” & “He is so well behaved!” 

Stormy at TSC:







Oh the attention he got at Target!






Us on our way home sweet home:


----------



## HersheyMint

WooHoo! What a great boy


----------



## Willow Flats

Such a sweet boy! I noticed he wasn't wearing his boots. Was he ok on those floors with no slipping?


----------



## MaryFlora

A totally wonderful day! He looks so relaxed yet engaged, definitely ready for the big time!

BTW, does everyplace in Texas allow horses in to shop?  I’m SO jealous!


----------



## Kelly

Nope, he didn’t have any boots on and he didn’t slip at all.….but he is so laid back and doesn’t move very fast  I’ve ordered some boots for him, Thunder’s nor Shadows fit him 

I called Target before I went shopping there and asked if pets on leashes were allowed, they said YES, so I didnt ask anymore questions It is Texas, I’m sure horses are allowed everywhere….I even called Kohl’s too and they said YES LOL


----------



## ServiceMini

Today Sodapop went to our favorite park for the first time!






She of course had to lay down after spending a few hours grazing nearby while we fished, and had to get her nap in! I am always in awe of how happy she is to just lay down, sprawl out, and nap in new places.

I am working up the nerve to try out first real public outing. Perhaps I will bring her with me to the post office sometime this week, or do a short shopping trip.


----------



## Willow Flats

That is such a sweet Fall picture of her laying down with the leaves!

The fact that she lays down when in new places really shows her confidence. All so good!


----------



## Kelly

Great pics! Looks like y’all had a nice relaxing day!  Her halter looks so cute on her!!

Im sure she’ll do great on her “first real public outing.” And you’ll do great too! can’t wait to hear all about it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Lovely outing! I'm sure she will enjoy a visit to the post office or local shops.


----------



## Kelly

*Stormy Visits Morada*

Stormy visited Morada, a senior assisted living facility, for his very first time. Their residents were such a joy and Stormy loved all of them! Stormy acted like an old pro, he carried himself around like he had been doing this for years. He was as cool as a cucumber, so calm and patient with everyone. I would show him who to visit and he would nuzzle his little nose up to them, such a ham! One lady begged us, “PLEASE come back and visit us again!” Another lady was so excited coming out the front door to see Stormy that her wheelchair almost got away from her. A few people didn’t want to pet Stormy but that’s ok, he didn’t take it personally. We were invited back and we now plan to make Morada a monthly visit! 




One of the sweet residents:


----------



## HersheyMint

Kelly said:


> *Stormy Visits Morada*
> 
> Stormy visited Morada, a senior assisted living facility, for his very first time. Their residents were such a joy and Stormy loved all of them! Stormy acted like an old pro, he carried himself around like he had been doing this for years. He was as cool as a cucumber, so calm and patient with everyone. I would show him who to visit and he would nuzzle his little nose up to them, such a ham! One lady begged us, “PLEASE come back and visit us again!” Another lady was so excited coming out the front door to see Stormy that her wheelchair almost got away from her. A few people didn’t want to pet Stormy but that’s ok, he didn’t take it personally. We were invited back and we now plan to make Morada a monthly visit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the sweet residents:
> View attachment 44771


Oh how wonderful. I bet they won't stop talking about Stormy


----------



## MaryFlora

Awwww...that is a wonderful trip and volunteer activity! 

What a little sweetheart!


----------



## ServiceMini

Question @Kelly , how did you set up the appointment to visit the nursing home? Did you go through an agency or do it on your own? I hope to get Sodapop to the point where she can visit, but there is only one place nearby that tests horses to become therapy animals, and they require them to be at least a year old.

I already know Sodapop is fine with wheelchairs/walkers/shakey movements/oxygen/ect, because she's grown up around all those things (other than oxygen, but she's met a few people on oxygen already). I also know she is solid on her ground manners, and enjoys meeting new people even if she prefers grass even more.  She'll occasionally whinny at people to try getting their attention to come say hi, something we're working on not doing while she's vested lol.

If you can just do it independently, that would be amazing and would open up the ability to visit places sooner. I'm very knowledgeable with service animal stuff, but not as knowledgeable on therapy animals lol.

Stormy looks like a professional! I'm sure that he will make loads of people happy.  I wish we lived closer so he could give Sodapop lessons on visiting with people; she seems to learn best from other animals lol.


----------



## Kelly

ServiceMini said:


> Question @Kelly , how did you set up the appointment to visit the nursing home? Did you go through an agency or do it on your own?



Last week were drove by Morada and saw several residents sitting outside. I said to my hubby, “Hey look! A senior living facility!” He said, “I don’t think my parents are ready to live somewhere like that yet.” While I was smacking him in the head (not really) I said, “no silly, the ponies could visit the residents there.”  


So when I got home I called them up and spoke to the activities director. She put me on the calendar and we were good to go. I don’t belong to any sort of therapy group, although I think that would be really cool too. I don’t have any special insurance, just a few special horses  I did it independently, so the only test Stormy had was the ones I could give him and of course he passed  


Stormy hadn’t really had any “practice” with wheelchairs or walkers, just bikers and grocery carts. He has seen lots of different things though. We just kinda winged it  thankfully he is so calm, he did great! Really I think ALL my little boys could handle it, they have all been out and about and have seen so much. 

Now I’m thinking about taking him to some schools, but still trying to figure that out in my head. Im just imagining screaming kiddos running around everywhere.  I would love to take him to a children’s hospital, but I’m not sure exactly how that would work either. Most children hospitals want you to be part of a therapy group... but maybe I’ll get lucky one of these days and will find a smaller one who won’t care.… or maybe I’ll join a therapy group… IDK.

We meet this guy a while back and he invited us to a trunk-or-treat at his church. Hopefully we can make it, you never know who we will meet… a teacher, maybe a nurse??… and I mean real ones, not ones in costume


----------



## Marsha Cassada

We have gone to nursing homes several times. The first time I called and asked if they would like to have us. Then they generally call me for followup visits.
A couple of things to be alert to is make sure residents don't offer treats. A little nibble could be bad with their thin skin. 
Schools are fine. The students are generally in an audience, not running around. They usually come up to fondle in an orderly way. One time we were a visitor when the students were studying the letter H. Lots of H things on a horse! Answer questions very simply. Dapper Dan usually drops so the students want to know "what's that?" I just answer, "oh, he's a boy horse" and it's no big deal.


Preschools are a little harder, as attention spans are short. Generally just handing out a brush or allowing stroking is enough. If you are outdoors and there is a playground, there might be some pieces that you can interact with the children. Twice, autistic children have amazingly connected with Dapper Dan.
Midnight has made a mess both times I took her to the nursing home. Didn't seem to faze the workers, but it's nice if the horse is tidy.


----------



## ServiceMini

This all sounds like so much fun!!  Hopefully I can contact a few places and see if we can visit anybody nearby. We have a few nursing home type areas.  If you make it to that trunk-and-treat event, share pictures if you can!

And to be honest Marsha, dropping is why I decided to go with a filly. Ponyboy, my service dog, has a command to stop licking himself in public, but we've already had so many curious kids and embarrassed parents struggling to explain things to their kids, or rather, find ways NOT to explain things to their kids.  Maybe the next horse I get will be a gelding, I hear so many good things about them.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

ServiceMini said:


> This all sounds like so much fun!!  Hopefully I can contact a few places and see if we can visit anybody nearby. We have a few nursing home type areas.  If you make it to that trunk-and-treat event, share pictures if you can!
> 
> And to be honest Marsha, dropping is why I decided to go with a filly. Ponyboy, my service dog, has a command to stop licking himself in public, but we've already had so many curious kids and embarrassed parents struggling to explain things to their kids, or rather, find ways NOT to explain things to their kids.  Maybe the next horse I get will be a gelding, I hear so many good things about them.


Dont overthink. Children are pretty simple. They accept simple, straightforward answers very easily.


----------



## Kelly

ServiceMini said:


> Maybe the next horse I get will be a gelding, I hear so many good things about them.




I  Geldings!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Kelly said:


> I ♥ Geldings!!!


Geldings drop! It's no big deal.


----------



## Thistlebee

Our adventures yesterday! We took our ladies to the ocean for the first time.  The sand was far too soft and deep so I don't know if we will go back. They weren't a fan of the water, but they were good babies.








And our friend from Massachusetts is visiting and she's an equine massage therapist so she gave Honeybee a massage afterwards.

It was the most relaxed Bee has ever been after a massage. If anyone is near southeastern MA needs a masseuse, A-OK Equine is the best! You can find her on FB.


----------



## Abby P

I love the unicorn hairdo!! 

Rowan would probably think he had died and gone to heaven if I got him a massage. Not in the budget at the moment but she's in my area! He'll have to settle for scratches for the time being though.


----------



## Thistlebee

Abby P said:


> I love the unicorn hairdo!!
> 
> Rowan would probably think he had died and gone to heaven if I got him a massage. Not in the budget at the moment but she's in my area! He'll have to settle for scratches for the time being though.


 
Aww one day! She's amazing, I'm sure Rowan would love a gift card for the holidays!


----------



## Kelly

What great beach photos!! I love it!!


----------



## MaryFlora

So beautiful Thistlebee and the scenery isn’t bad either!  

A massage too.....what a great day for your little pals!


----------



## HersheyMint

What a nice day. 2x the relaxation.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

We did a parade today. Dapper Dan posed with the Kiowa princess.


----------



## MaryFlora

My goodness, you are all so gorgeous!  Dapper Dan, however, knows who is prettiest! 

It looks like a perfect Fall day for a parade too! Was the parade part of an annual community Fall Festival or commemorative event?

Dapper Dan looks comfortable in his boots also!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I dont know why the pictures duplicated. I dont know how to get rid of the extras. Maybe an admin an help?
The princess was beautiful.


----------



## Willow Flats

Nice picture Marsha. I want Rocko to be just like DD when he grows up! You look like a Prarie Princess!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

MaryFlora said:


> My goodness, you are all so gorgeous!  Dapper Dan, however, knows who is prettiest!
> 
> It looks like a perfect Fall day for a parade too! Was the parade part of an annual community Fall Festival or commemorative event?
> 
> Dapper Dan looks comfortable in his boots also!


Yes, he has been wearing these Easy Boots for 5-6 years. Many people comment on them when we are in a parade. One guy said "he's wearing his Nikes". I do quite a lot of driving on pavement and I'm so glad I learned about driving boots on this Forum!


----------



## Cayuse

That's the cutest picture of DD I think I've ever seen, you should have it framed.
Do you think you will have any Christmas Parades to go to this year?


----------



## Kelly

Dapper Dan is just so darn cute!!! I mean look at that face!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Cayuse said:


> That's the cutest picture of DD I think I've ever seen, you should have it framed.
> Do you think you will have any Christmas Parades to go to this year?


Not sure about Christmas ones yet. I have bells and hats, just in case...


----------



## Cayuse

Even if there is no Christmas parade, you can dress him up and take his picture for us!


----------



## Willow Flats

Cayuse said:


> Even if there is no Christmas parade, you can dress him up and take his picture for us!


Was just thinking it's about time to get the sleigh bells out!


----------



## Mel953

When i take Peanut, my QH gelding out for a bit of a trail, Daphne my mini, starts to fret. I'm in the process of training her to be at home by herself though, i leave my dog tied up in her paddock so she isn't completely alone. But sometimes i take her with me... 



What a sight! This is an older photo though, have since clipped them both. It's been too wet to ride on the days I don't work... 
Might head out this afternoon if not too hot. Have just started spring in here in Australia do it's been hot, muggy, and the storms have been insane.


----------



## MaryFlora

An awesome photo! Just beautiful!

Your pretty Daphne looks a tad smug, while your handsome Peanut simply looks resigned to the company! 

Hope the storms begin to soften for you all!


----------



## Kelly

Awe! Your little Daphne is AWESOME! Don’t leave her home, take her out with you every time you ride, I’m sure she will LOVE the adventure!!!


----------



## Mel953

Peanut has established that he's king of the mountain (we live on a hill) and Daphne is still cautious of him and tries to stay out of his way but when we are out on trail she happily trots along beside Peanut's long strides. Peanut has seen other equines come and go in his day and he's been housed with many others himself so he couldn't really care less if he was in a herd or alone. They are buddies but she's just cautious, i guess cause he's an ass when it comes to feed time


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Mel953 said:


> When i take Peanut, my QH gelding out for a bit of a trail, Daphne my mini, starts to fret. I'm in the process of training her to be at home by herself though, i leave my dog tied up in her paddock so she isn't completely alone. But sometimes i take her with me... View attachment 44947
> View attachment 44947
> 
> 
> What a sight! This is an older photo though, have since clipped them both. It's been too wet to ride on the days I don't work...
> Might head out this afternoon if not too hot. Have just started spring in here in Australia do it's been hot, muggy, and the storms have been insane.


What are those trees? Great picture.


----------



## Mel953

They are little silky oak trees


----------



## Thistlebee

View attachment 36343ac1d973354601cf5e0dfdf31c72.mp4


We took Honeybee and Thistle to a local trail. It was Bee's first off property trail drive ever! She was incredible. A little looky, but otherwise an angel. She walked right over a bridge without a care. She acted like she's always done it. I think she's so good about it because we take the girls on hikes and whatnot so she's used adventures. She was also very good about bikes!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

What a gorgeous place to play! Is that a Myler bit?


----------



## Kelly

Beautiful place to drive with all the leaves changing colors! You got both ponies in your van, that’s awesome, great video!


----------



## MaryFlora

That is wonderful! Your little gal is stepping out like she owns the park, also love the smile on your face! That says it all! ☺ 

Beautiful photos and video! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Willow Flats

What a beautiful trail! Great job on her first outing too!


----------



## Thistlebee

Marsha Cassada said:


> What a gorgeous place to play! Is that a Myler bit?


It's not! I can't remember the brand. I think maybe coronet?


----------



## Kelly

*TRT - Main*

I took Stormy to the park today to roller skate. We made lots of people smile and definitely gave them something to talk about. Tons of people were filming us and I forgot to put lipstick on  I guess it isn’t everyday you see a lady being pulled on roller skates by a mini horse. He did AWESOME! Nothing fazed him, bikers went flying by, lady with her big fluffy balloons, crazy dogs not on leashes, and then there was Stormy just chilling and strutting his stuff. 








Look for us on instagram, one guy promised we would be famous!! LOL LOL


----------



## Kelly

*Morada Senior Living*
Is this normal? Stormy decided to take a nap as soon as when we got to Morada Senior Living facility. Here’s a pic of Stormy napping. They were trying to wake him up so they could see his blue eyes  I mean, I know nap time is 2pm, but seriously Stormy, come on!! LOL








He gave this lady a kiss and I tried to capture it in the photo, but I just barely missed it…




He was the STAR of the show…. Until they had to take a man away by ambulance!!


----------



## Willow Flats

Nice that he was so relaxed! What a sweet therapy horse.


----------



## HersheyMint

Aww


----------



## MaryFlora

He’s a darling therapy horse!  Just looking at your photos made me nice and relaxed!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

We walked to the elevator again today. Lovely weather to be out. I was pleased that Midnight was back down to 260 (she was 280 at the vet a few weeks ago). You can see the red LED lettering of the scale in the background. Munchkin and his owner were on the scale also so the readout isn't just for her. 
On the way back to the trailer, my legs got weak so I had to sit down in the street to rest. I had Dapper Dan and Midnight with me. Munchkin's owner came up behind us and Midnight kicked Munchkin! She missed the horse and got the owner. What in the world??!! Midnight has never offered to kick--ever. The two do not seem to like each other; when walking beside each other they both keep their ears back. We are all trying to figure out what is going on between them, but we are not horse-psychologists enough to understand. But to kick--that is very weird.
The only other discordant event was passing some guys cooking hamburgers with their vulgar hiphop music playing very loudly. Why would anyone choose to listen to that?
One other
thing that bothered me is the other two owners refuse to walk on the correct side of the street. This means a passing car has to drive between us. It is a minor annoyance, but puts me on the defensive.


----------



## Willow Flats

Annie has occasionally done things like that just showing who is boss. Even if Midnight isn't the boss at home she might be trying to be higher than Munchkin in your group.

Edited to add: Good job on the weight loss. Wondering if you were able to get the grazing muzzle to fit?


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Willow Flats said:


> Annie has occasionally done things like that just showing who is boss. Even if Midnight isn't the boss at home she might be trying to be higher than Munchkin in your group.
> 
> Edited to add: Good job on the weight loss. Wondering if you were able to get the grazing muzzle to fit?


I was supposed to try on Munchkin's muzzle, but we had trailer woes and that didn't work out. The one I bought was gigantic. I returned it. It was a Tough 1. Not sure I will be able to find a tiny enough one for her little face. 

Maybe that is it. Dapper Dan is fine with Munchkin. And all of them like my sister's mare. We'll just keep these two on opposite sides. I'm glad to hear someone else's horse has behaved that way.


----------



## Taz

Maybe she was protecting you? If she already doesn't like Munchkin and you were sitting down I could see that. Some horses don't get along just like some people don't, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Kelly

Marsha Cassada said:


> Midnight kicked Munchkin!



Maybe Munchkin deserved it?? LOL JK Maybe Munchkin was giving her the evil eye?


----------



## HersheyMint

Wow! That was an adventures for sure. I'm glad all are ok.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Kelly said:


> Maybe Munchkin deserved it?? LOL JK Maybe Munchkin was giving her the evil eye?


I think she started it! It's kind of funny to watch them, but we'll be more careful about keeping them apart from now on. So glad they are LITTLE horses!


----------



## Kelly

*TRT - Clearfork*
I just couldn’t stand it! I just had to take Stormy & the new bike to the park today. The bike was sooooooo easy to assemble/disassemble and fit perfectly in my van. We had the best time


----------



## Abby P

Best view ever! Love his fuzzy ears.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Whoo hoooo! And i too love fuzzy ears.


----------



## ServiceMini

We had quite the adventure today! ☺ Stopped by a pet store and let people love all up on her.




Also weighed her, she's a whopping 51.6 pounds!






Then we went to Aldis where she stayed in the van with my mom  Apparently she kept coming over to the window and whinnying for me to come back, and when I opened up the door to put groceries inside, she pushed past me and hopped out! Went right into her heel position and stood there waiting, so she got to meet quite a few shoppers and help me put away the cart. 




And then, what I'm most excited about, was her first public shopping trip as a service mini!  She ROCKED IT. She was so calm, focused, and didn't try to interact with anything or anyone. We went to our local dollar general, as they know all about her there and have met her outside of the building before.  While waiting for her to go potty outside, we started getting followed by a man with his dog, who followed us right into the store. Wanted to show his dog the horse, and admitted he was just a pet; which explains why the dog kept trying to go after Sodapop. Luckily we were able to get away from him, but it still freaked me out a little; Sodapop just didn't care though. 







Here she is showing off how nicely she stays next to me and ignores what's on the shelves next to us, along with interrupting scratching (I don't notice when I scratch, and will leave blood trails through stores, so this is pretty important!). 

View attachment video-1637518835.mp4


----------



## Kelly

Wow! She is doing so good with her training! That’s wonderful!


----------



## ServiceMini

Kelly said:


> Wow! She is doing so good with her training! That’s wonderful!


Thank you!  She is! She makes me so proud.  We'll be posting MANY more adventures soon!


----------



## HersheyMint

That is so great. You have done so good with her training. she is a smart girl. I love all the pics.


----------



## Kelly

Breezy was busy making friends today at Pet Supply Plus and Atwood’s. Wow, it looks like I took him to the hair salon for highlights, but I assure you I didn’t


----------



## Willow Flats

What a good boy!!!


----------



## HersheyMint

He is so beautiful!!


----------



## Thistlebee

1st Annual Reindeer Run at the Horse Park of NJ this past Sunday! 

I drove Bee, Katie drove Rajah (buckskin), and Kayla drove Finny (chestnut). Kayla owns both Rajah and Finny and was so kind to let Katie drive one of her boys! Finny ended up being the one who still had a motor at the end of a super hilly 4.5 mile course, an obstacle run, and two cones courses! He's a champ!! The hyperbike was super cool too.







Here's a bonus of these festive ladies and their four minis!


----------



## Willow Flats

How fun! I'm really hoping our event doesn't get canceled with the rain forecast for that day. Finny had the lightest vehicle to pull but looks like he was also the smallest guy so he must be in good condition!

Love the way the 4 are matched too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I took Midnight to the night parade last night. I only did walking, no cart. Weather was perfect. I thought "this will be a lot easier and she can get exposure". What a disaster. She was very good while we dressed her. Then m
ore floats and vehicles began to arrive. It got noisier and flashier. By the time she was dressed and ready, she began to act up. I thought she would settle down once we got going. She got worse. Just like the summer parade, her behavior escalated as we went along. I was using a new halter and I was hoping it would not break. We did get to visit with some people along the way and she did stand pretty well for petting. The parade did NOT progress at a walking pace so we had to trot a little to catch up a couple of times. By the time we got to the end, her lights were awry and shedding batteries.
My last night parade, ever.
I do think the lights were the worst for her. I know horses see light differently than we do. 
I believe I had better control of her in the cart than I did with halter. Either way, I do not think she is intended to be a parade horse. She obviously does not enjoy it.


----------



## Willow Flats

Sorry it didn't go well, but she is standing beautifully for the picture and I admire you for giving it a try! I think you are right about being in the dark with the lights and all of all the commotion. Probably thinking why are we running? I do have something to be scared of!


----------



## Kelly

But Y’all look sooooo pretty!!


----------



## Kelly

Stormy took me to Petco this morning and he made all kinds of new friends!














Then he took me to the feed store where he posed by the Christmas wreaths.


----------



## Willow Flats

Stormy!!!!  That sweet pose by the wreaths just melted me!

BTW it is super stormy here today. More to come, but grateful for the rain so, thank you for taking us along on your adventure!


----------



## minihorse

Nice pics. So adorable, thanks for sharing.


----------



## HersheyMint

I love the nose pic the best. He is just adorable wherever he is.


----------



## Kelly

Hey HersheyM, I love your new avatar pic, soooooo cute!


----------



## MaryFlora

Love reading about your adventures from a beautiful drive in the park with Thistlebee to a parade with Midnight and shopping with Stormy...love the one with the guinea pig

Thank you all for sharing!


----------



## Kelly

*Dec 16 - TRT Main*
Stormy wanted to go trail driving today since my newly found driving group canceled yesterday because of the wind. He took me to TRT Main Park and I couldn’t ask for a better trail horse! He did absolutely amazing! I am so proud of this little guy!





Stormy was thinking, _“Come on Mom! What is taking so long? We got trails to explore!”

_







Stormy crossed a bridge for the first time with the cart. He crossed the bridge like a champ, like he had been crossing bridges for years!
_
_






The confidence building we have been working on lately is really starting to pay off, he is did AWESOME today! Go Stormy go!!


----------



## MaryFlora

That is really wonderful! 

The trolls hiding under the bridge, along with the pony snatching griffins lurking nearby, make bridges a rough sell! 

You go Stormy!


----------



## HersheyMint

Awesome Stormy


----------



## Thistlebee

Honeybee has finally revealed her unicorn horn!  We are hoping to debut it on a drive on the trail to amuse passerbys.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Thistlebee said:


> Honeybee has finally revealed her unicorn horn!  We are hoping to debut it on a drive on the trail to amuse passerbys.


They passerbys will love it!


----------



## HersheyMint

She is so cute in the pic. Everyone will love her.


----------



## ServiceMini

We did a photoshoot today!  They're all dark and not edited yet, but I love how she was dressed up! I just wish that room had better lighting so I could have avoided using flash.


----------



## HersheyMint

So adorable


----------



## Thistlebee

Being able to just load Bee in the van and go is so freeing. It has greatly improved my quality of life and I hope she enjoys all of these adventures as much as I do! We went for a walk with my mom and one of her Chihuahuas (pictured walking with Bee).


----------



## Kelly

I agree!! Having the van is FREEING! I pretty much keep mine ready to go at all times, I never know where we will end up. Yesterday I had to take Breezy to the vet, minor eye injury, and I didn’t have to set anything up. My van was ready to go, all we had to do was hope in and away we went.


----------



## Dragon Hill

You guys are killing me with these vans. Do you use your vans other than hauling your minis?


----------



## Abby P

I know...me too...dare I ask, what kind of gas mileage do you get? They are sooooo tempting but I have a 45-mile commute one way...


----------



## Kelly

I use my van for everything, it is my everyday driver. I use it for grocery shopping, I put the groceries on the side without the shavings. When we moved over the summer, I loaded it up with boxes, it is surprising how much crap you can fit in it.

It is such a comfy ride too, I like to say it drives like an SUV. It is way more comfy than our 2500 dodge truck we use to have….and so much easier to park!! I get great gas mileage, I just filled up today. I was on a little less than quarter of a tank and put only $28 in it! I just googled it and is says 25 miles a gallon combined city/highway…. Which is pretty good… I think


----------



## Kelly




----------



## Abby P

Yeah, that's not too bad! Unfortunately I think the Connect is too small for my 37" guy, height-wise.  The bigger ones look to be on the F250 platform and I know from having owned one of those that the mileage is abysmal.


----------



## Kelly

I don’t think so…I think the Transit Connect is the perfect size!! I think Thistlebees pony is 40 inches & fits in hers just perfectly!! Shadow, Cappy, was 35 inches and had room to spare.….just sayin


----------



## Abby P

It sure is tempting not to have a trailer and all that! And I love your tow hitch rack, it would be perfect for a cart, I'm not likely to get another bike-style cart that would fit inside a van but with one of those hitch racks...


----------



## Kelly

Now if your pony is over 40 inches, I’d say you would need a bigger van or extended roof… but I think Rowen would fit perfect! And my van fits in my garage! Once you get a van you will wonder, _now why didn’t I do this sooner?! _


----------



## Willow Flats

It's been raining like crazy here so when it let up for a bit today I went for a walk with Rocko and Annie, but before we started we played around in the water here. I had my husband take Rocko back in so I could get video which I had to crop because when the water went over the top of his boots let's just say I wouldn't have been able to check the "kid friendly video" box. 




__





- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com


----------



## MaryFlora

Your husband and Rocko look good together, Willow Flats! What a good sport.



Dragon Hill said:


> You guys are killing me with these vans. Do you use your vans other than hauling your minis?



I hear you Dragon Hill!


----------



## Dragon Hill

The gas tank is tiny...I wouldn't know how to act...


----------



## Thistlebee

Abby P said:


> Yeah, that's not too bad! Unfortunately I think the Connect is too small for my 37" guy, height-wise.  The bigger ones look to be on the F250 platform and I know from having owned one of those that the mileage is abysmal.


I have a Nissan NV1500! It only gets 13 miles to the gallon and it's about $80 to fill. I don't drive much so a full tank usually lasts a couple weeks unless I have tons of errands or trailer the girls places often! It was what we could afford while also having enough space since our girls are bigger. I wish we could have gotten the high roof, but it was hard enough to find this one in budget! Vans are super popular and in short supply these days so you have to snap them up quick.


----------



## Abby P

Right, I drive 100 miles every day so I can't imagine driving a truck or large van really. My best thought so far has been to get a Toyota Highlander Hybrid which gets the same mileage as my current car, and a small/light trailer. I also won't have time to take Rowan places too often so I need to prioritize my daily driving needs.

I drool over this one:





__





Gore Trailers - Goat, Sheep & Hog Pull-Type Trailer #4G


Goat, Sheep & Hog Pull-Type Trailer 6' Wide x 14' Long x 5' Tall




goretrailers.com





 So cuuuuuuute!  Interestingly I could tow that one with my current sedan if the tongue weight wasn't so much.


----------



## Kelly

Stormy took me to Six-O Ranch yesterday for a Christmas Eve drive. We meet up with our new driving group. Everyone was so nice, the trails were beautiful, Stormy did great for his first time trail driving in a group and it was only 30 minutes from my house!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Great outing! I'll bet you caused a lot of Christmas cheer to anyone who saw your group.


----------



## MaryFlora

That looks like so much fun for everyone! A happy day for sure!

Love Stormy keeping an eye on your driving...back seat drivers!


----------



## Kelly

Hubby made Stormy new jumps ystrdy! They turned out FANTASTIC! Stormy did really good for his first time jumping! I think we have a future jumping horse on our hands.


----------



## HersheyMint

Woohoo! You go Stormy. You will have your mom jumping over those really soon.
Nice video


----------



## MaryFlora

I love watching you guys in the warmer places having a great time! 

Beautiful jumps! Stormy and you are off to a good start!


----------



## Kelly

Stormy goes fishing!


----------



## HersheyMint

That is soo cute!


----------



## Kelly

Stormy took me to Bicentennial Park in Crowley,TX, what a great park! It was hillier than expected which was really cool and it turned out to be a beautiful sunny day.


----------



## HersheyMint

He is so cute!!!!!


----------



## Willow Flats

Wow nice spot Kelly. I like that we got all that rain but it is so green and Rocko does not like to work with all that green grass everywhere. Would love to be on a trail like that! So nice of Stormy to take you there! ❣


----------



## Kelly

Stormy drug Breezy & I to Rocky Creek Park in Crowley, only 10 minutes from the house. It turned out to be a beautiful day. There is no way a cart would fit on these trails nor would I want to go to this park in the spring or summer months because the grass was taller than my ponies! I can imagine the bugs would be very bad that time of year too. So I am glad we went during the winter!!


In the first pic you can see Benbrook Lake in the distance.


----------



## Willow Flats

Good place for a hike though! How does it work for you clipping the second horse to a surcingle?


----------



## MaryFlora

Thank you for sharing, it is so interesting to see the different places everyone goes to in their area.

Stormy sure has a lot of areas to pick from for R&R! 

It looks like he is off line..the little rogue!


----------



## Kelly

Stormy is always off line LOL LOL he marches to the beat of his own drum with not a care in the world 

Hey Willow, the surcingle works great! Breezy walks faster so I put him in the lead. He was always dragging Stormy along, Stormy is soooooo slow! The surcingle stayed in place, didn’t move at all, nor did I have to adjust it. I had it fitting snug, but not really tight. I used a biggie blanket leg strap to connect to Stormy, I like for him to have a little elastic stretch when attached to the surcingle.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

The elastic blanket strap is a good idea. I m8ght try that with my two. Their gaits are so disparate that i am either towing or being towed.


----------



## Thistlebee

We went to our local horse park on Friday! It was tons of fun. All the horses had a really good time and we finally had nice paths to let loose to strong trot and canter on! We finished up by playing with some cones in the dressage court as well. 

The video is too large, but I'll include the link to it on TikTok. 









thistlebeeminiatures on TikTok


Adventures with our friends! #honeybee #bee #rajah #finnegan #finny #miniaturehorse #minihorse #horse #pony #horsesoftiktok #equestrian #pferd #carriagedriving #drivingpony #hyperbike #horsepark




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## HersheyMint

Looks good. I love the pink. What is the reason for pink ears? I don't drive, so I don't have a clue. She sure looks cute


----------



## Thistlebee

HersheyMint said:


> Looks good. I love the pink. What is the reason for pink ears? I don't drive, so I don't have a clue. She sure looks cute


It's an ear bonnet!  It's meant to keep flies out of their ears, but since it's chilly out, I'm just using it to accessorize! Haha.


----------



## HersheyMint

Thistlebee said:


> It's an ear bonnet!  It's meant to keep flies out of their ears, but since it's chilly out, I'm just using it to accessorize! Haha.


I love it. I just saw your pics you posted of the blue also. Love it.


----------



## Thistlebee

We also adventured over to our trainer for a lesson yesterday. Fine tuning as much as possible for our upcoming show season!

It's been so cold out and either wet, snowy, icy, or rainy. The weather is giving us a couple nice days here and there so we are glad to be able to get outside and go buhbyes.


----------



## minihorse

Great pics.


----------



## HersheyMint

I love the pic


----------



## Kelly

Just got home from the AMHR show in Belton. Breezy did really good for his very first show!!…and for being a 2 year old! He might have been in his winter woolies, but he was so glad I didn’t clip him since it got down to 25 last night at the show!

It was wonderful to meet Lucy from the forum! Thanks for everything Lucy!! Lucy took us under her wings and showed us the ropes. We couldn’t have done it without her! THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!….and Lucy won ALL the blue ribbons!! Congrats Lucy! Your horses are amazing 

Here is a pic of Breezy, me and Lucy






We are on the far right in halter class. Yep, the furry one 






Breezy won a few ribbons 






My Dad, me, and Breezy after our showmanship class!






Check out these photos I took from the show, how cool!!
There is a horse for EVERYONE!






Showing is addicting… Can’t wait for the next show in April!!


----------



## Kelly

I almost forgot, here is a video from our obstacle class 




It was so cool, the announcer knew it was my first show and was always cheering me on


----------



## HersheyMint

Oh Kelly, that is so awesome!!!  Both of you did so great.


----------



## Willow Flats

Kelly, Glad you had a good time and sounds like you had a good fan club! ❤


----------



## kimbalina

How fabulous!! congratulations to all of you!! Loved seeing your photos! Looks like Breezy really enjoyed it!!


----------



## Kelly

My view the day AFTER the show


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

Oh Kelly, I'm so happy for you!! I LOVED your little "rah, rah!" move as you were doing the trot figure eight over the box at the end.

THIS is what people expect when they go to a show....fun and friendly competition. It says a lot, having people there to offer you that type experience. I've done the pro-thing, waaay back in the last century. What some pros tend to forget is that it's people like you, with your enthusiasm and exuberance, that bring energy and continued life to our sport.

Breezy surely did deserve his hug. I hope one day to meet you all.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Truly an adventure! Congratulations to you both! I'm so glad it was a good experience.


----------



## MaryFlora

A wonderful post, Kelly! Congratulations to you and to Breezy! A few ribbons? Move over luggage! Move over Dad! 

Congrats to Lucy also on her success! That had to have been fun to meet a forum member in person!

I really liked how you handled Breezy in the obstacle class keeping it a calm and fun time for both of you! At least you looked very serene!  The announcer sounds like a wonderful person to narrate a show! 

Love your photos too! The wine was well earned!


----------



## Standards Equine

Well it's still very much winter up here in Canada... But it was so beautiful on the weekend and all the kids in the family (plus some extras) were out at the farm. So we pulled out the toboggan and took the littles out for a spin. My mom even drove Phillippe. I think it's the first time she's ever held the lines in a vehicle and drove for herself. Couldn't get the grin off of her. We all loved seeing Gramma having fun! And doesn't he look smashing in his fancy new cooler? Local business, fantastic selection, awesome prices. She's constructing me a "Service Animal" harness for Jasmine so we can continue her conditioning and exposure to be a certified therapy pony. (Small But Mighty Mini and Donkey on Facebook)


----------



## Kelly

I took Stormy to TRT Main Park today. As soon as he got out of the van, he was molested by about 10 kids.  He was such the little champ! I have learned not to let people pet him while hooked up to the cart. Stormy has learned that if we go up to people in the cart and start chatting, then he gets to stop working. So he has started to STOP at every person we walk by. So no more pets from strangers while hooked.

Here is my CITY horse enjoying the view of the BIG CITY 







Yesterday I took Breezy to practice obstacles at my friend Kristy’s house. I NEED to get Breezy a little pool. I put his foot in the water once and then he went flying over the pool  not through the water.


----------



## Edelweiss

So glad you had a great time!! I think Breezy did well. The water takes time for most horses to get comfortable with. Hopefully I can afford to come up and see you again next month!


----------



## kimbalina

Another fun adventure! Love your big city horse adventures, Kelly


----------



## Kelly

*Lake Mineral Wells State Trailway*
Stormy took me on another great adventure today where he meet up with his friend Oreo and his human Morgan. What a beautiful trailway, shade, not very busy, nice & flat, good footing and only 45 minutes from the house.


----------



## MaryFlora

That Stormy! What a social butterfly!   He picked a terrific looking area to have fun. Love the photos!

Enjoying your photos and it just struck me how different your leg positions are between the two carts. Do you feel a difference in your legs after driving your cart as compared to the easy entry type? You always look very comfortable and I love how easily it comes apart for you to pack.


----------



## Kelly

Oh yeah, my bike isn’t “roomy” at all, but it is pretty comfy. We drove for about 2 hours today and when we got back to the van I don’t know how I got out of the bike! It felt like I had been ”riding” a horse for 2 hours! My everything was a little stiff LOL With my Aerocrown, it is very “roomy” and I can move around and adjust, so I dont think i would be as stiff driving for that long in it .… but it does weigh more, so Stormy might be more stiff if i where to go that long in it.…hmmm… I think I’d rather have my horse more comfy and pulling a lighter load … soooo I’m good… just give me a few minutes to straighten up


----------



## HersheyMint

Looks like you all had a great day. Love your new profile picture


----------



## MaryFlora

It’s been many years, Kelly, since I’ve ridden but I do remember that too many hours in the saddle feel!

You are right to put your equine buddy first! Stormy says to take all the rime you need Mom! I’ll just stand around and visit with my fan club!


----------



## kimbalina

I have a huge adventure coming up!! This week we settle on our new home! and another week til we start moving in!! We have bought an acre in the Northern Beaches! An acre! 10 minutes drive from the beach and 40 minutes to the city! It has a beautiful home that is a bit smaller than we are used to... we are used to having a playroom, an office and a garage for all our stuff but we are losing all of that... We will build a garage and lodgings and fencing for animals and a driveway etc! but it all takes time. We’ve just sunk ourselves into a huge debt right as everything is getting expensive!! A very big adventure indeed! Here’s our new home ... lots of bush around, a riding club with great facilities just down the road and the ocean on the horizon!


----------



## Willow Flats

Congratulations! What a beautiful spot!!!

I live inland for the first time in my life and really miss being on the coast. Enjoy your new home!!!


----------



## MaryFlora

Very beautiful and yes, indeed, a huge adventure! I grew up on the Gulf Coast of NW Florida and like Willow Flats miss the coast!

Spectacular views!


----------



## Amyln29

Love this!  Looks like a great place!!! Cannot wait to take mine on adventures!!


----------



## HersheyMint

Wow, it's beautiful! I bet you are so excited. I'm so happy for you and the minis


----------



## Kelly

Beautiful!! Can’t wait to see you get it all set up, that’s the fun part. Best wishes to you on your new home and your new adventure! How exciting!!


----------



## kimbalina

Willow Flats said:


> Congratulations! What a beautiful spot!!!
> 
> I live inland for the first time in my life and really miss being on the coast. Enjoy your new home!!!


Thank you! The move has started! It was sunny yesterday so popped to the beach with kids after taking a load! it was amazing but the erosion from all the storms and rain has cut a big slice out of the beach!  Do the kids care?! not at all!! They love the beach even in the rain!


----------



## kimbalina

MaryFlora said:


> Very beautiful and yes, indeed, a huge adventure! I grew up on the Gulf Coast of NW Florida and like Willow Flats miss the coast!
> 
> Spectacular views!


The ocean is special! I am loving the sea breezes! The air is so much cleaner and sweeter!!


----------



## kimbalina

Kelly said:


> Beautiful!! Can’t wait to see you get it all set up, that’s the fun part. Best wishes to you on your new home and your new adventure! How exciting!!


Thanks Kelly! Will be posting photos as we go! So far I’ve just started on a bit of a temporary coop for the hens! Not sure what the foxes are like in the area but want to get to building this chicken coop asap. I am going to attempt to build it myself with the help of my 2 year old and 6 year old and occasionally my husband... so it’s going to be interesting!! I feel very enthusiastic but actually have no idea what i’m doing  We’ve been so lucky and never had an attack so far despite being brazenly neglectful of closing the henhouse every night. This temporary housing is not fox proof at all so really gotta get a move on and get building.


----------



## Edelweiss

@Kelly Good luck at the show this weekend!! Have fun and please share pictures from the costume class!
We'll see you Saturday!


----------



## Kelly

What a great weekend at the Glen Rose show! We won the best stall decorating contest! The prize is a free stall at an upcoming show! Woohoo!






I am so proud of Breezy! He did awesome at his second show. The amateur obstacle class was large but he still managed to bring home a second place ribbon! He is an AMAZING little horse, I’m looking forward to future shows with him.







Here we are in the adult costume contest as Princess & the Frog. So FUN! Clearly he is happy 








And finally the showmanship class. Breezy knows how to pivot at home but can’t figure it out at the show  I have to remind myself, he is a 2 year old LOL






Breezy & Me with my cute little hat


----------



## Edelweiss

I love the pictures! You both did great! Maybe next year I'll enter and decorate my stall. Competition, lol.


----------



## Kelly

Yes! You should! That would be AWESME! The more stalls decorated the better and prettier the barn will be!


----------



## Amyln29

I LOVE these pictures!!!!  SO cute! Congratulations!!!


----------



## MaryFlora

Fabulous photos! Loved seeing how you worked in the tutu! I would never have guessed the Princess and the Frog! All I could think of was tutu..ballet…Swan Lake? 

You two look great together and your hat is adorable. I love how modest Breezy looks about the whole thing!  You must be very proud of both of you!

Your stall was gorgeous! Enjoy your reward!!


----------



## Kelly

Almost forgot… here is a video of our amateur obstacle class.


----------



## Thistlebee

We had a super fun day at the Horse Park of NJ @ Stone Tavern! They had an open cones/obstacles schooling going on along with a beginner driving clinic/private lessons. The clinician was our trainer so we didn't do that so that other people could have time with her since we only live 5 minutes from her. 

Bee and Katie navigated a hazard beautifully for Bee's first time really going through one. She tried so hard and took direction very well. I let Katie do the hazards and cones courses with Bee because they're the ones showing this year. I just get to have fun and play around and trail drive!


We also enjoyed canter and even a surprisingly brisk gallop across the cross country fields! We always have so much fun when we get together. It's nice to have friends with minis! 

If you're within a reasonable distance of NJ, definitely like the horse park's page and come attend their events. They have on-site camper hookups and stalls to rent if it's a trek for you. They host trail drives as well that go through the state park that's connected to it. So much fun! 

Lastly, I'm so thankful for the van and the opportunities it brings us.


----------



## Edelweiss

Kelly said:


> Yes! You should! That would be AWESME! The more stalls decorated the better and prettier the barn will be!


Maybe we can get more people doing it too!


----------



## Kelly

Yes! That would be AWESOME! It really cheers the place up.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

Kelly, CONGRATULATIONS! 

It's so very nice to see you having an enjoyable introduction into the show world. 

And Thistlebee, thank YOU for sharing your photos, too. I like the way your mare moves. The color she's wearing suits her. Your description of your little gallop makes my heart swell with memories and a bit of envy.

Sure makes me want to make plans to do things again.....


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Wow! WOW! What fun photos!


----------



## Thistlebee

I'm glad you all like the photos! Being able to get out and do "horse stuff" has been a dream of mine. I can't be more thankful to my wonderful Honeybee for being the best mare ever.


----------



## Amyln29

Thistlebee said:


> I'm glad you all like the photos! Being able to get out and do "horse stuff" has been a dream of mine. I can't be more thankful to my wonderful Honeybee for being the best mare ever.



Love these pictures!!! Honeybee is beautiful!


----------



## Thistlebee

Bee and me!  Our canter and trot back to the trailers because it started sleeting.


----------



## kimbalina

Too cute, Kelly! You really are a dream!! Love the Princess and the Frog costume!!

Bee always looks happy driving! Jealous of your van, Thistlebee!


----------



## MaryFlora

Yes, Thistlebee, beautiful photos and pony and your enjoyment shines through!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

Thistlebee, what is her breeding? I'm enamored of her.

If you'd be so kind as to share her pedigree I'd appreciate it greatly. If she's on allbreedpedigree.com let me know. Or you can pm me or whatever. Thank you!

Julie


----------



## Thistlebee

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> Thistlebee, what is her breeding? I'm enamored of her.
> 
> If you'd be so kind as to share her pedigree I'd appreciate it greatly. If she's on allbreedpedigree.com let me know. Or you can pm me or whatever. Thank you!
> 
> Julie




She's grade! I went with my friend's mom to pick up her and her dam from a dealer out near Lancaster, PA so the dam could be used for pony rides. The second I laid eyes on Bee, I knew she was meant to be mine and by the time we got home, I bought her! 

Her mom looked identical to her and she came out of the womb gray so I don't even have an idea of what her sire was. She has pink spots all over, but that's the extent of her coloration lol! 

We think she may be a Shetland x Mini perhaps? She borders right on 39/40 inches depending on how grown out her hooves are and who is measuring lol.


----------



## Dragon Hill

She sounds champagne!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

Aaah, I see. Well, whatever her breeding, she's a real corker!!


----------



## Willow Flats

We went camping with Rocko and Annie at a horse park. There was a Spring Fling event for the Northern California miniature horse club on Saturday so we went on Friday and drove around having the whole place to ourselves except one other horse. 
Then on Saturday there were 19 minis and we did a cones clinic. They also had an in hand obstacle clinic for the breed show people which I watched. Then we drove around and went through the water hazard which was really fun. It is really pretty and there are covered bridges there too.

Rocko did amazing in cones! 
Since it was his first time at an event he was excited so super forward and really fun to drive.

This weekend I am volunteering at an HDT. They have some really neat obstacle courses there. I can take some photos and do a post. 
Just let me know if that would be interesting.


----------



## kimbalina

How dreamy! thanks for sharing! It really looks heavenly... I would love to see a post on the obstacle course too!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

Of COURSE we'd like photos and things about the HDT! How else could we vicariously enjoy it???  

I have a question about the covered bridge. It says "narrow bridge" but looks kind of low. Is the clearance high enough for the biggies, or is it designed specifically for miniatures?


----------



## MaryFlora

Would we be interested? 

Thank you for sharing your adventure! A beautiful area and pony!


----------



## HersheyMint

How beautiful and how much fun did you have ❣ 
Looking forward to see your next adventure


----------



## Willow Flats

They all go through the bridges on the marathon even full size horses 4 in hand. I have volunteered at the HDTs and CDEs and once I was stationed here. You come through the bridge to the water hazzard where I was stationed. Some horses balk at the bridge and some at the water. I have seen a navigator get out and lead the horse and driver through the bridge. Also seen some horses leap straight up in the air at the water. I wasn't sure Rocko would drive through the water but once he saw Annie doing it he went for it.


----------



## Willow Flats

At training level they don't actually have to go through the water and can skirt around the edges and only have to do 3 of the gates in each hazard so at that level some go in the water and some don't.

My friend took a video but it won't load.


----------



## Standards Equine

We had such an eventful day yesterday. We had all the littles out in the arena and were working on exposure to each other in tack and harness. We only have one operational cart right now, but we also have a nice big tire we drag around. I realized that none of our littles has really had any exposure to other littles working with vehicles and we're all entered in a clinic and show at the end of May. It was so much fun, the ponies (and donkey) did great! But the only picture I got was at the end of the day. Phillippe decided he was afraid of his new rain sheet. I had to remind him about wearing clothes and his sister Jasmine had to wear the rain sheet before Phillippe realized that it wasn't going to eat him. Poor little dude. He's only almost 3 years old. 

Is it bad that his whole purpose in life is to make me happy? I can't tell you how happy it makes me to spend money on buying things for him. Cooler, rain sheet, just ordered a winter blanket, and a custom harness! New vehicle will be next (cart, not truck...) He's definitely my mental health therapy. <3


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

What a lovely photo and venue. Volunteering at the Carolina Horse Park is on my list of things to do. They host many H/J, Eventing and schooling activities for the biggies. They added ponies divisions this year. I'm still searching to see if they'll be doing any driving events this year.

Edited to add, since Standards Equine was posting while I was:

"Vicariously loving ❤ and hugging you Phillipe!!"


----------



## Amyln29

Oh wow! That looks like so much fun and yes…definitely send pictures!! .


----------



## HersheyMint

Philippe is looking handsome. He makes me happy looking at his pictures, so I get it . He does a great job of making you happy.


----------



## Kelly

Great pcs Willow!! 






Standards Equine said:


> Is it bad that his whole purpose in life is to make me happy? I can't tell you how happy it makes me to spend money on buying things for him. Cooler, rain sheet, just ordered a winter blanket, and a custom harness! New vehicle will be next (cart, not truck...) He's definitely my mental health therapy. <3


THIS!!


----------



## Thistlebee

We took our girls to our friend's farm to drive Bee. Thistle came along just to chill! Then we left the girls there and we all went shopping out in New Holland. We hit up Driving Essentials and Yonies to get some things that we need for the Delmarva show next month. It was so much fun!

Bee had her first experience driving on the road! It was very quiet and only a few cars passed. She was fine with those and more concerned about the sound of the other minis' hooves on the pavement.  We went super slow as she's barefoot and I didn't want her to slip. We will hopefully get her some Cavallo boots soon.


----------



## HersheyMint

Sounds like a lot of fun. What wonderful way to spend your day.


----------



## MaryFlora

Your driving area is very pretty. Your dog is enjoying the view too.  The ponies all look wonderful and so clean! Mine still look a bit like they’ve been dragged through a bush backwards!  It’s been cold again, this morning is 20 degrees, so no clipping, just simple brush outs.

Love your pink accents and how in the world do you keep the pink so pristine? 

It sounds like a great day for everyone! Shopping for horse shows is always fun!


----------



## Thistlebee

MaryFlora said:


> Love your pink accents and how in the world do you keep the pink so pristine?



The lines are biothane which help keep them clean and I keep the harness/pads/lines in a tough 1 3 hook bridle bag to keep them out if the light and dirt. I think that helps keep everything nice and bright! Bee is also pretty clean mostly so she doesn't get them icky. We haven't worked hard enough for her to sweat hard yet this year.


----------



## MaryFlora

Your system certainly works beautifully! 

I personally don’t think Bee sweats, she glows.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

MaryFlora, do you have family from the South? Or inherited Southern culture?

When I first arrived in NC, and had my first hot humid summer, the ladies heard me lamenting sweating and replied, "Southern ladies don't sweat, we glisten" in a rather haughty tones of voice.


----------



## DianaM

Everything about those photos is so lovely, thanks for sharing.!

The cart looks nice, too and I love the dog hitching a ride!


----------



## MaryFlora

Yes, Silver City, I do! It sounds like you heard this in the required tone of voice, but if anyone talks to you like that again feel free to pitch a hissy fit!


----------



## Kelly

I took Stormy & Breezy over to my friend Liz’s house yesterday for her annual Obstacle Course Play Day. They did so good and we all had a wonderful time. Hubby was able to join me along with our neighbors Tessa & Joe. I had Stormy trotting and cantering up and down hills & ditches, it was so much fun I couldn’t stop smiling and giggling!!



Hubby & me on the drive to Liz’s:






Breezy & me:





Stormy & me in cart
Breezy & Tessa in the back:





There were about 15-20 big horses at the event:





Tessa & Breezy, the 17hh Percheron, Me & Stormy:





Joe & Breezy:






Me & Stormy:





SAFETY FIRST!
A few safety issues to remember when out in a large group of big horses:
1. If you see a big horse with rider getting scared, STOP, & wait until the big horse calms down
2. If a big horse doesn’t calm down, turn around and go the other way AND/OR talk to the rider to make sure they are ok and how they want you to proceed
3. Keep your distance from other horses, you never know how one will react to a miniature horse, & never go nose to nose with a biggie
4. Don’t run or trot through horses who are NOT familiar with a cart
5. Just because a big horse has a mini friend at home, doesn’t mean he won’t be scared of your mini
6. While in carriage, never get trapped along the side and in between 2 big horses, always have a way out
7. Never tie you mini to a round pen, one kick by a big horse could end in disaster

Can you think of anymore safety items to add to the list?


PS. Video coming soon


----------



## Willow Flats

Looks like a lot of fun Kelly!!!!! Looking forward to the video.

I would add one more thing to the list. I know it's not cool, but wear a helmet. It just takes a second for things to go south in a new situation. A mini spooked at the HDT this weekend and bolted and ended up flipping the cart and the drivers face got all cut up.
A couple of weeks ago the woman I sold my cart to had an accident when her horse took off with her and she broke her shoulder and some ribs.


----------



## MaryFlora

Thanks for sharing, Kelly! The obstacle event looks fun and also full of useful practice for everyday life. 

Your tips are excellent and also Willow Flats - helmets. 

I do hope the folks involved in the accidents, Willow Flats, continue to recover well. Both very frightening experiences!


----------



## Kelly

The much anticipated play day video


----------



## Willow Flats

A few pictures I took yesterday of some of the fun obstacles at the horse park. They have 8 permanant obstacles which you can drive anytime which is nice.


----------



## Edelweiss

Oh I love that!! They must have CDE Marathons there!


----------



## Kelly

Very COOL Willow! Looks like FUN!!


----------



## Becmar

Kelly said:


> I took Stormy & Breezy over to my friend Liz’s house yesterday for her annual Obstacle Course Play Day. They did so good and we all had a wonderful time. Hubby was able to join me along with our neighbors Tessa & Joe. I had Stormy trotting and cantering up and down hills & ditches, it was so much fun I couldn’t stop smiling and giggling!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby & me on the drive to Liz’s:
> View attachment 47040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy & me:
> View attachment 47041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy & me in cart
> Breezy & Tessa in the back:
> View attachment 47042
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were about 15-20 big horses at the event:
> View attachment 47043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa & Breezy, the 17hh Percheron, Me & Stormy:
> View attachment 47044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe & Breezy:
> View attachment 47045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & Stormy:
> View attachment 47046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAFETY FIRST!
> A few safety issues to remember when out in a large group of big horses:
> 1. If you see a big horse with rider getting scared, STOP, & wait until the big horse calms down
> 2. If a big horse doesn’t calm down, turn around and go the other way AND/OR talk to the rider to make sure they are ok and how they want you to proceed
> 3. Keep your distance from other horses, you never know how one will react to a miniature horse, & never go nose to nose with a biggie
> 4. Don’t run or trot through horses who are NOT familiar with a cart
> 5. Just because a big horse has a mini friend at home, doesn’t mean he won’t be scared of your mini
> 6. While in carriage, never get trapped along the side and in between 2 big horses, always have a way out
> 7. Never tie you mini to a round pen, one kick by a big horse could end in disaster
> 
> Can you think of anymore safety items to add to the list?
> 
> 
> PS. Video coming soon


Looks fun. Let me know if it's close. I would love to come! BECKY


----------



## kimbalina

Loving having this guy in our yard. We do something with him everyday so he feels part of the family. Today we had the vet out to check his teeth and was happy with them but suggested a full dental towards the end of the year when his adult teeth come in a bit more. The dental speculum they brought did not fit little Apaché very well, but the vet could see enough and was satisfied. Later, Dusty, had a lot of fun feeding Apaché hay and apple cores through the fence and declared “Apaché loves me!”  A big breakthrough as Dusty has been deservedly scared of Apaché since the move... He got stampeded at and bitten as Apaché was settling in. He’s ok, but has stayed away from the pony ever since. But after he had a great time feeding Apaché through the fence yesterday we put Apaché’s halter on and set up a tiny jump and we took turns running up and down and around and over the jump. Dusty was exhausted and lay down and Apaché decided he wanted to roll at the same time... See my little temporary chicken house in the background... the chickens are not huge fans and have taken to laying their eggs in the agapanthus.


----------



## minihorse

Nice pic. Was there strong wind?


----------



## kimbalina

minihorse said:


> Nice pic. Was there strong wind?


No, just blown down by how much fun we were having!!


----------



## Kelly

Stormy took me to TRT Main Park this morning where we had a beautiful drive. The weather was perfect! I am so impressed with the kind of trail horse Stormy is turning into. Not much bothers him plus he is always looking to me for guidance. We trotted all around the park today and had a blast! 








Other horses…they do exsist!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

Looks like they both *noticed* the little horde in a cart. Did the Pinto spook like she looks about to do or was she just hyper-aware?

ETA: I was going to correct the misspelled word above, but since it made me laugh I left it!


----------



## Kelly

Nope, neither biggie spooked, they were both perfect! We went slow though and I asked them if it was ok for us to pass. No issues. First time Stormy has seen other hordes  out on trail and he was a little champ!


----------



## MaryFlora

I always enjoy the adventures posted especially with photos ! I like how all of the horses are tuning in to each other, ears up, watching. Stormy is a trooper that’s for sure! 

I wonder what sort of comments they exchanged with each other?


----------



## Kelly

Stormy & I ended up at Willow Draw in Weatherford today. We meet up with a couple of hyperbike ladies too and we all are already planning our next BIG adventure together 

I  my van! AC coming this week! Stay tuned!!


----------



## MaryFlora

Boy do you know how to have fun!

I think many of us ♥ your van too!


----------



## Thistlebee

We packed Bee up like a sardine and made a 4 1/2 hour (thanks traffic) trek to the Annual DDC Pleasure Drive Show in MD. I was the chauffeur and groom for the weekend so Katie and Bee could show.




It was Bee's second driving show and for only driving for about ten months, she was perfect! She was a little worried about not being able to see out of the stall in an unfamiliar place, but she was eating, drinking, and ended up relaxing.




We had a BLAST hanging out at stabling the night before and day of. Even if it's a hike for you, I highly recommend this show. Everyone is super friendly and the show grounds are a great size with everything in one area so you don't have to make a trek. The rings are mostly flat and well draining so even though it downpoured part of the morning, the footing was fine!







There were people from all over, even from Connecticut! We saw some familiar faces from other driving activities we have participated in as well.


Unfortunately we haven't been able to get wooden wheels yet ($$$) and the tire on the cart we borrowed blew the first class. It didn't make a noise, but she spooked a bit then carried on into the line up where we realized. Our friend we went with was able to fix it and Katie and Bee were able to finish the rest of the day after only missing one class!











Bee came away with a first in Gambler's Choice, second in super reinsmanship, a fifth in turnout, and fourth in a cross country drive (pinwheels are terrifying so there were some delays and spooks lol off to the dollar store I go to work on desensitization).

Overall this was the adventure of a lifetime and we can't wait for the next one!!

We were going to try to go to Elk Creek to do a CT, but we are going to hold off and maybe do a dressage test at an open 4H hosted show in May's Landing, NJ in June.


----------



## kimbalina

Thanks for sharing these great photos!! Loved hearing about this adventure! Especially loved your shot of Bee standing on tippy toes trying to look out the window. So sweet. Congratulations on all your wins! So well deserved!!


----------



## MaryFlora

Everything Taz says!  The photos are wonderful, and I love the quiet barn photo, everyone tucked up, everything clean and sparkling, and an adventure on the horizon! Anticipation!

You both looked beautiful and so professionally turned out! Congratulations on your ribbons! So much time and practice goes into those ribbons of satin!

The future dressage show sounds like a fabulous trip. Looking forward to hearing about it in the future!

Oh, ♥ your van too!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Enjoyed reading about and seeing the great photos of adventures. So much imagination and enjoyment on behalf of our little equines!


----------



## Willow Flats

Congratulations to you and Bee on a job well done!!! You mentioned that she has only been driving for 10 months. Wondering how long you have been driving. 

She had to deal with a lot of new things and the tire blowing, but you carried on.

I think your turn out is beautiful too!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

Thistlebee said:


> We packed Bee up like a sardine.....


What brand of sardines?!

I don't care for sardines, HOWEVER, if there was a chance I'd find a Bee in one, I'd buy them by the case!!

I'll add my congratulations too. All you folks with the nifty vans are making me envious. It does seem to make it easier to get out for adventures, and Bee's performance shows they don't mind the ride.


----------



## Thistlebee

Willow Flats said:


> Congratulations to you and Bee on a job well done!!! You mentioned that she has only been driving for 10 months. Wondering how long you have been driving.
> 
> She had to deal with a lot of new things and the tire blowing, but you carried on.
> 
> I think your turn out is beautiful too!


I've only been driving for ten months now too! But Katie is at the reins in almost all the pictures you'll see of Bee hitched. She's been driving since 2012-ish when she was able to join the Carriage Club in college! She also groomed for a FEI driver after college before moving on to working in veterinary medicine as a tech. I'm the photographer and own the pony.  I hate showing!

Also edited to add that I did ground driving with Bee for about five years before I sent her to the trainer to put her to cart!


----------



## Willow Flats

All that ground driving you did surely set Bee up for success when you put her into training. 

What an awesome experience for Katie that must have been to be involved in the carriage club! It takes a lot of practice to become a skilled driver and I am working on it but like you I don't have the drive to show but admire people that do.


----------



## Thistlebee

Yes I'm super impressed by her! She loves carriage driving and has me hooked as well. She ended up being the captain of the club and we are trying to get more people involved in my area. We have inspired someone to get their mini broke to drive too.


----------



## Kelly

We meet up with our friend Julie and her horse Hollie at TRT Hogsett trailhead. We had a great time and both horses behaved beautifully.




Julie, Stormy, & me scooping out parking for Julie’s horse trailer. Can’t remember if I have said this lately, but I LOVE MY VAN!! 






Downtown Fort Worth:






Hyperbiking:


----------



## Amyln29

Kelly said:


> We meet up with our friend Julie and her horse Hollie at TRT Hogsett trailhead. We had a great time and both horses behaved beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julie, Stormy, & me scooping out parking for Julie’s horse trailer. Can’t remember if I have said this lately, but I LOVE MY VAN!!
> View attachment 47249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downtown Fort Worth:
> View attachment 47250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbiking:
> View attachment 47251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 47252


I love your van too!!! That is such a cool trail!!


----------



## MaryFlora

Great photos! It is so cool to see how closely horses are still wrapped into the urban landscape there and how welcomed they seem to be!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Munchkin and dapper dan heading toward the parade line up


----------



## Kelly

When giving a shot, how many people does it take to hold down one tiny little dwarf who calls himself Thunder?!  Poor little Thunder hates getting shots, he was bouncing all around. Poor Thunder…or should I say poor Doc!


----------



## MaryFlora

Looks like the right number of people.  Is he getting his teeth floated? Mine have had their teeth done, but the tools were not so long.

I’d pitch a fit too if I were Thunder!


----------



## HersheyMint

MaryFlora said:


> Looks like the right number of people.  Is he getting his teeth floated? Mine have had their teeth done, but the tools were not so long.
> 
> I’d pitch a fit too if I were Thunder!


 Have you seen a sling to float teeth? Vet said easier on the horse to hold the head. No help was needed from me. The vet handled it all


----------



## Marsha Cassada

HersheyMint said:


> Have you seen a sling to float teeth? Vet said easier on the horse to hold the head. No help was needed from me. The vet handled it all


Whoa! Have never seen this technique.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Kelly said:


> When giving a shot, how many people does it take to hold down one tiny little dwarf who calls himself Thunder?!  Poor little Thunder hates getting shots, he was bouncing all around. Poor Thunder…or should I say poor Doc!
> 
> 
> View attachment 47482


Gotta be done, little guy. It may be harder on us than on the horse.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

Those pwer tools look so large for minis. Do they not make any smaller floating tools? I Remer the hand floaters being smaller.

I realize that their teeth are the same size. I guess I'm just old-fashioned.

Edited to add: or maybe just plain old.


----------



## HersheyMint

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> Those pwer tools look so large for minis. Do they not make any smaller floating tools? I Remer the hand floaters being smaller.
> 
> I realize that their teeth are the same size. I guess I'm just old-fashioned.
> 
> Edited to add: or maybe just plain old.


I'm a little old fashion too. I had asked that she hand float instead of power float. I was nervous when she mentioned using the sling, not knowing. The vet handled everything so well. She let me see before and after the floating.


----------



## Kelly

My vet started with a hand float but I guess there was a lot of work to be done because she switched over to the power float.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

My vet invested in a set of miniature dental tools. He does attach to the drill for some of the work. 
I always have him do Midnight first as her mouth is so tiny he gets worn out working in it, probably a lot like working with Thunder. Dapper Dan is a piece of cake after her! 
BTW, has anyone had a vet tell you that your horse's mouth cannot carry a bit? Our vet told Munchkin's owner that.


----------



## Thistlebee

Packed up Bee and the cart today to head to Crystal Lake Park in NJ. 




This was our first time there, but definitely not our last. It has designated horse trailer parking with nice hitching posts, a water spigot, and a mounting ramp for those who ride. There are also pavilions and, most importantly, a really nice bathroom! 



The mowed bridlepaths are nice and wide for the carts! It was mostly flat with gentle graded hills. A perfect place to do conditioning. We did sooo much trotting and cantering. It was really lovely! In all we did about 4.5 miles. 

Bee said she had so much fun!


----------



## Kelly

Marsha Cassada said:


> BTW, has anyone had a vet tell you that your horse's mouth cannot carry a bit? Our vet told Munchkin's owner that.



I wonder why she can’t carry a bit? Thunder has a severe underbite, but his back teeth line up pretty good and my vet has never once said he wouldn’t be able to carry a bit. That’s interesting, well she could always drive without one, there are other options.


----------



## Abby P

Thistlebee, those paths are soooo inviting! Sounds like a great day!


----------



## HersheyMint

Thistlebee What a beautiful area


----------



## Becmar

My vet has different size ends and does lots on minis in my area. He has been very gentle and quick. He hand does areas if needed. I would be more concerned if they were just a dentist for equine in my area. But who knows. Just like anything else there are good ones and bad ones. Too bad it is trial and error when picking one.


----------



## Kelly

Stormy took me to the lake today! North Holiday Park is located on Benbrook Lake and is only about 20 minutes from the house. Such a beautiful peaceful lake. We did a little bit of hiking and a little bit of relaxing.







Stormy checking out the kayakers:


----------



## minihorse

Does stormy swim too?


----------



## Kelly

I was going to get him in the lake but then I got scared  I took one step in the sand and my foot sank pretty deep. I was afraid he might get stuck in quick sand. Does that happen to tiny horses like it happens to the big horses? I wasn’t sure so I didn’t chance it.  I’ve heard of horses getting stuck and not being able to get out, it happens around here more than one would think.

I didn’t see this sign at this particular park, but I have seen the signs at other parks….


----------



## HersheyMint

Stormy says... "I'm good. I will just watch from here."


----------



## Kelly

*Trinity River Main Trail*
Today was the first time I ground drove Breezy away from home and he did AWESOME! I’m so proud of this little guy! He put his brains & beauty at work today and left his wild childness back at home. I couldn’t have asked for a more well behaved 2 year old.










And of course I made a video of his first ground driving outing 




ohhhh… and this was his first time at this park!


----------



## HersheyMint

Kelly said:


> *Trinity River Main Trail*
> Today was the first time I ground drove Breezy away from home and he did AWESOME! I’m so proud of this little guy! He put his brains & beauty at work today and left his wild childness back at home. I couldn’t have asked for a more well behaved 2 year old.
> 
> View attachment 47641
> 
> 
> View attachment 47642
> 
> 
> View attachment 47643
> 
> 
> And of course I made a video of his first ground driving outing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh… and this was his first time at this park!



Nicely done Breezy!


----------



## Amyln29

Kelly said:


> *Trinity River Main Trail*
> Today was the first time I ground drove Breezy away from home and he did AWESOME! I’m so proud of this little guy! He put his brains & beauty at work today and left his wild childness back at home. I couldn’t have asked for a more well behaved 2 year old.
> 
> View attachment 47641
> 
> 
> View attachment 47642
> 
> 
> View attachment 47643
> 
> 
> And of course I made a video of his first ground driving outing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh… and this was his first time at this park!




That’s awesome! You have the best trails! Most of our local trails don’t allow horses . Great job Breezy!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

A nice parade yesterday. Nice, but I'd still call it an adventure. Munchkin was unruly, Dapper Dan was stressed. Only Jackie O was the perfect lady.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

What a nice parade group. I hope all the spectators were respectful. Sometimes they act even more foolish than usual at parades close to Independence Day.

Kelly, I'd like to commend you on all the good solid basics you're putting on your group. Also, I'd be in heaven looking between those beautiful, tippy ears. That's my favorite ear-set on ANY breed of horse!


----------



## Abby P

I agree, Silver City, especially if they lop to the sides just a bit - means they're relaxed and happy! I used to ride a Morgan gelding whose ears would absolutely flop like a lop-eared rabbit's when he did dressage. It was the best.


----------



## HersheyMint

Marsha Cassada said:


> A nice parade yesterday. Nice, but I'd still call it an adventure. Munchkin was unruly, Dapper Dan was stressed. Only Jackie O was the perfect lady.View attachment 47646


What a nice group. I just love the covered wagon and your outfit.


----------



## Kelly

Breezy loved visiting all the little critters at Petco. He did AMAZING, he wasn’t a wild child at all. He was so calm and happy to be out and about.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

What a good boy!


----------



## HersheyMint

Is looking so good also. Handsome


----------



## Amyln29

That is SO cute!!!  You must live in a very horse friendly area! I feel like it would be a bit of a shock if I took a pony into our petco


----------



## Kelly

Yes very horse friendly area. I took Stormy into Target one time and everyone LOVED it! I called Target beforehand and they said “pets” are welcomed as long as they were on a leash, I said great and hung up before any other questions were asked  you should totally take yours to Petco, they & you would absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## Amyln29

Kelly said:


> Yes very horse friendly area. I took Stormy into Target one time and everyone LOVED it! I called Target beforehand and they said “pets” are welcomed as long as they were on a leash, I said great and hung up before any other questions were asked  you should totally take yours to Petco, they & you would absolutely LOVE it!



LOL . Love it!!!


----------



## Kelly

Ground drove Breezy at Oakmont Park which is part of the TRT system. It wasn’t too crowded today, bikes went flying by ever so closely with no problem. One man told us he thought he was looking at the next Triple Crown winner!  We had a wonderful morning! 

Video:









Lots of shade in this 105 heatwave:


----------



## HersheyMint

You have so many nice areas Kelly. Breezy is looking good


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Looks like a nice bridle. What bit are you using with him?


----------



## Kelly

Breezy is in a snaffle right now but am planning to put him in a French link when we start driving in the fall. The French link has worked great with Stormy so I thought I’d try it on him. Breezy was such a wild child that I was forced to ground drive him with a bridle & bit. When I just had his halter on he would be perfect then all of a sudden just take off and I’d be grass skiing  strong little stinker! The bit made a huge difference, I just hold him nice and steady when decides to take off but that isn’t happening very often anymore. He doesn’t like bumping into the bit  He has really matured in the past 3 weeks to month. Now with Stormy I am able to ground drive in just his halter, not my Breezy boy 


I am wanting to get him and Stormy both a halter bridle from Two Horse Tack, I just need to take the time and measure them.


----------



## Kelly

We meet up with my friend Julie and her horse Hollee last night at Centennial High School. It was a cool place to drive except the smarty pants teenager who keep peeling out, racing around and hotrodding his Jeep


----------



## Kelly

Drove at TRT Main Park today with Stormy.


----------



## Kelly

We went to the TRT Main park again today, sooooo much FUN!










Stormy and I LOVE summer time! We both will take the heat over the cold any day!!


----------



## HersheyMint

Kelly said:


> We went to the TRT Main park again today, sooooo much FUN!
> View attachment 47836
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 47837
> 
> 
> View attachment 47838
> 
> 
> Stormy and I LOVE summer time! We both will take the heat over the cold any day!!


I don't know who is cuter, Stormy or you!  
Wow, 105 Hershey and I were out and about but it was cooler, only 95


----------



## Kelly

Took Breezy to Atwood’s today, he was the highlight of everyone’s day


----------



## MerMaeve

Kelly said:


> Took Breezy to Atwood’s today, he was the highlight of everyone’s day
> View attachment 47849


Does he ever slip on the smooth floors? Or do you put boots on his feet? And what do you do if he poops in a store?


----------



## Kelly

I have tried to use Easy boots on Stormy. The first size was too small, couldn’t get his foot in it. I went up a size but it was too big and he would walk out of them. I tried putting socks on him along with cushions in the bottom of the boot, still didn’t work. So I gave up on boots.  

My horses sometimes slip when jumping out of the van depending on the surface but never so bad that they fall over. They usually only slip with one foot, nothing I am overly concerned about. I could always put a towel down for them to jump onto to prevent slipping. Once out of the van I have never had them slip in stores or on various surfaces. I went into a store one time and thought, oh boy this floor looks really slick, but the horses didn’t have any problems. The only time I have been truely concerned and worried was when I was driving Stormy downhill on concrete. He started slipping so bad that I did get out of the cart. That was pretty scary! Once I got out of the cart he was fine going downhill pulling the empty cart on the concrete.

Mine have never pooped in the stores. If they did I would probably just laugh!!  Then I would lecture them about how it isn’t polite to poop in stores and they would probably just look at me like they always do… with love in their eyes & think “here she goes again, Mom is crazy… bla, bla, bla” LOL LOL Then I would go to the checkout line and get a few plastic bags to clean it up. Not overly concerned about them pooping in stores because they LOVE pooping in my van. Stormy waits to poop & pee until he is in the van!!


----------



## HersheyMint

Kelly said:


> I have tried to use Easy boots on Stormy. The first size was too small, couldn’t get his foot in it. I went up a size but it was too big and he would walk out of them. I tried putting socks on him along with cushions in the bottom of the boot, still didn’t work. So I gave up on boots.
> 
> My horses sometimes slip when jumping out of the van depending on the surface but never so bad that they fall over. They usually only slip with one foot, nothing I am overly concerned about. I could always put a towel down for them to jump onto to prevent slipping. Once out of the van I have never had them slip in stores or on various surfaces. I went into a store one time and thought, oh boy this floor looks really slick, but the horses didn’t have any problems. The only time I have been truely concerned and worried was when I was driving Stormy downhill on concrete. He started slipping so bad that I did get out of the cart. That was pretty scary! Once I got out of the cart he was fine going downhill pulling the empty cart on the concrete.
> 
> Mine have never pooped in the stores. If they did I would probably just laugh!!  Then I would lecture them about how it isn’t polite to poop in stores and they would probably just look at me like they always do… with love in their eyes & think “here she goes again, Mom is crazy… bla, bla, bla” LOL LOL Then I would go to the checkout line and get a few plastic bags to clean it up. Not overly concerned about them pooping in stores because they LOVE pooping in my van. Stormy waits to poop & pee until he is in the van!!


I love reading your story adventures. Your minis defiantly get their humor from their mom


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Midnight has very tiny feet. The Equine Fusion boots fit her so nicely and have a slim silhouette. You might look into those. Before I got boots for mine I had to tack down hills. Very nerve wracking.
Really enjoy your traveling adventures with your horses!


----------



## Willow Flats

Aww ❤ I'm sure that was the highlight of their day!


----------



## Abby P

I have heard people say they use the Build-a-Bear sneakers on their therapy minis for non-slip! Cheap (well, as horse boots go, certainly expensive for teddy bear shoes) and do the job just fine.


----------



## Kelly

Stormy… so stinking cute 





Took Stormy to Atwood’s this morning.






We just couldn’t resist this obstacle!


----------



## MaryFlora

“We” couldn’t resist the obstacle? 

Stormy is super cute and as always love your photos and video!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Way to go, Stormy!


----------



## Kelly

Took Breezy by the duck pond today, QUACK QUACK!! Why do I all of a sudden want a goose?


----------



## MaryFlora

What a beautiful spot! Breezy looks cool calm and collected around the waterfowl!


----------



## kimbalina

Kelly! How about a peacock?? Love Stormy’s fancy hairdid!


----------



## Kelly

@kimbalina No peacocks!  the only cock around here… oh wait… what… ahhhh yes, no PEAcocks  have heard they are REAL noisy but IDK 

Went over to my friend Julie’s house today and ground drove Breezy. He did GREAT! Didn’t get any pics of him, but I did get a pic of Julie loading her horse Hollee in my van, such good practice! Her pony is 36 inches tall in case you all were wondering


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Today we went for a long walk across town to a park. A long metal bridge, and the horses went over it fine. The horses did fine, but we were very tired girls when we got back to the trailers. 
I took the sulky as I was planning to have them there when I put Billy to the sulky the first time, but he was not tired, and too excited at being around other horses, so I did a little ground driving and called it a day. 
My sister took the photo and she was holding another horse, so we were quite an interesting group on the streets.


----------



## Kelly

Finally i was able to take Breezy to the park today.  With all the rain we have been having lately the grass is green again, so beautiful and lush


----------



## kimbalina

Funny adventure today. Ponied Apaché off Arlee for a walk around the block. I have memories of working at a ranch on sundays when I was a kid. At the end of the day we had to take to mares up to the top paddock, which meant a couple of us going bareback up a super steep rocky path leading one or two mares each. There was one giant rock you had to jump up with an electric wire that cut overhead right at the top of the rock. It was always EXCITING! My head spins a bit when I think back to just how damn tough i was lol!!! 

I know this will have low approval rating but I did pony Apaché off my bike a couple of times. It went pretty well, but twice was enough! The first time we ended up doing it as a last minute inkling of an idea and it went really well. My husband managed to catch some on video and it went a bit viral on instagram. The second time I did it more purposefully but although it went fine, there were a couple of moments that made me nervous so decided never again. 
View attachment IMG_5499.MOV

Anyway. Thank goodness I have Arlee now so i can pony Apaché from her every now and again to give him some more exercise and adventures! This morning I ponied Apaché around the block off Arlee. When we got home I let go of Apaché, hoping he would just stay home and munch the grass in the front, and that Arlee and I could go a bit further/faster in the riding club grounds across the road. Our road is sooo quiet and people in the area are reasonably accustomed to free range livestock, so I wasn’t too worried… I knew he would either stay there eating grass or follow us. And of course he followed us! We had such a lovely time exploring the small network of trails they have. my fat little thelwell pony cantering to catch up, munching some grass, then cantering up again. It was a bit wild!! Arlee was completely relaxed about him rushing up and past us through some narrow tracks and I was super impressed! Was a lot of fun. 

Apaché is very fat at the moment because we had some bad hay that I was overcompensating for by overfeeding it to get rid of it and let them pick out the good bits and giving mixed feeds. Thank goodness some good lucerne has come through now!!!! I feel more confident I can stick to a more normal feeding regimen. Apaché has become more rotund as he also tries to take advantage of any feed Arlee leaves around.


----------



## Dragon Hill

Well, the video is quite cute, so I can image it is popular (but I am glad you've decided never again). I would love to see one of him being ponied off Arlee.


----------



## Kelly

Finally got the video to come up! How cute! Looks like a lot of work for you though, maybe consider to teach Apache to drive so he can cart all of y’all around.… And then you can pony Arlee


----------



## kimbalina

It’s not as cinematic! I wish I’d been able to capture Apaché following us through the trails! Might need a helmet cam. Or maybe a shirt with a top pocket! What do you guys do to video while you’re riding or driving?


----------



## kimbalina

I would love to teach him to pull a cart like yours and I think he would be fantastic at it… There is zero point zero zero percent of the population of Australia that drive horse and cart and an even smaller percentage that drive minis. Gear is expensive and uncommon to come by. No Amish. The seed to do it is in my head.., but has fallen on unfertile ground for now! maybe one day! I would love to with more time and money! 

Apache gave Bear’s friend Daisy a pony ride as part of her birthday present this morning! He behaved perfectly. I do love that little guy


----------



## Marsha Cassada

We are invited to the nursing home again next month. I cannot take both horses by myself, so I might take Billy this time. I'll have Dapper Dan in the trailer in case Billy doesn't behave, but I think he would be fine. I hate to deprive Dapper Dan of the attention; maybe I can get my neighbor to help me. My sister wants me to take Pepper also, but she is too young. 
The staff wanted something that would interest the men more; I'm thinking of having the horse drag a cotton sack; most of the men (and the women) there could relate to that.


----------



## Kelly

I finally got to take Breezy camping over the weekend and we had a blast! We went to Alert Academy in Big Sandy, TX, which was about 2 and a half hours away. The facility was nice, they had electric and water at the campsites. They also had a beautiful barn so I was able to stall Breezy at night. My friend Julie and her mini Hollee also got to come for the weekend. The weather was chilly at 28 degrees overnight but we survived. The van worked out perfectly, I absolutely LOVE it. I see many more camping trips in our future and I can’t wait!
















Below is a picture of my bed made in the van. It was so roomy, a twin size roll up mattress fit perfectly. I made the curtains for added privacy. My luggable loo also fits for those midnight emergencies


----------



## kimbalina

Your van looks so cozy! What a fun adventure!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

That's what I call having an adventure!
How do you get transport your cart?


----------



## Marsha Cassada

We went to the equine hospital yesterday for Dapper Dan's annual dental work. It was snowing quite heavily; vet texted to see if we wanted to postpone. But I blanketed the horses to ride in my stock trailer and off we went. It took a little longer to drive the 50 miles, but we got there on time. Dapper Dan only needed a little tweaking; he has very good teeth. I took Billy along as I was concerned about a "swelling" in the sheath area. Turns out, it is simply fat; he had gained 20 pounds since I got him 3 months ago. Not good. I got a stern talking-to about feeding him. 

The trailer was a mess with packed salty road snow on the fenders. Off to the car wash today. Guess I should have postponed the appt for a dry day...


----------



## Kelly

Marsha!! 20 pounds!! In 3 months!! Dang girl!! Not good. 



Marsha Cassada said:


> That's what I call having an adventure!
> How do you get transport your cart?


I have a bike that easily comes apart. The tires and shafts come off for easy transport.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Kelly said:


> Marsha!! 20 pounds!! In 3 months!! Dang girl!! Not good.
> 
> 
> I have a bike that easily comes apart. The tires and shafts come off for easy transport.


You are as bad as the vet, Kelly! Last night I tied Billy while Dapper Dan had his meager supper, and fed Billy his supplement and a piece of apple by hand. The whites of his eyes were showing as he heard Dapper Dan munching. Not sure I can do this for long.


----------



## minihorse

Kelly said:


> I finally got to take Breezy camping over the weekend and we had a blast!


Nice pics, cool adventure!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

The photo on the game camera shows my return from the trek to the equine dentist. It wasn't a nice day to be on the road.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

Eeeewwwww....winter!


----------



## Kelly

What a fabulous day at our favorite park! It was absolutely beautiful! I couldn’t stop giggling and taking pictures, it was a real treat seeing all the magnificent colors.

Here is Stormy at TRT-Main Park


----------



## Crimson Rose

How beautiful  I can't wait to be able to drive one day!


----------



## MaryFlora

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing your ride! 

So many beautiful places for you all to drive and ride!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

We are going to a nursing home tomorrow, but the adventure began today. Rain and mud. So, I went out in a fine mist to wash Dapper Dan's tail and braid it. I was able to use the air compressor on him and do some tweaking with the clippers ( I wasn't sure I was plugged into gfi so I made sure not to lay the clippers anywhere wet). Then a fly sheet and confined under the horse motel so he can't get wet--which equals mud. I just washed his tail because it looks so gorgeous after braiding. I'm planning to put his sequined blanket on him tomorrow. It is too cold for a full body wash. Finished in the nick of time as the rain really started coming down. May have to wash his feet before we go tomorrow before putting on boots. I want to comb out the long fetlocks. My sister chickened out taking Jackie; she didn't want to clean up her black and white pinto in the rain. Luckily, Dapper Dan is a bay--dirt colored.


----------



## MaryFlora

He will be extra gorgeous today on his visit! Hope everyone has a wonderful time and maybe a Christmas cookie….or two!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Turned out to be a lovely day for the outing. Dapper Dan was a trooper. We went into several rooms to visit with bedridden residents. One resident had bought a bag of baby carrots to use for a treat. Wasn't that sweet? I had to tell her that I didn't allow treats; she was disappointed but enjoyed petting Dapper Dan anyway. They enjoyed the little goats, and Luna the Newfoundland puppy was very nice.


----------



## MaryFlora

Those are beautiful photos Marsha! A very special day for everyone involved. Dapper Dan looks wonderful and the other visitors are so cute.

The little girl and her goat are adorable and you are looking sharp in those red boots! I wonder if I need a pair?


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Btw the Cavello glitter boots were a hit. Many people commented on them.


----------



## HersheyMint

What a wonderful day. All of you look great There must of been smiles all around


----------



## Nannet

Dapper Dan looks quite dapper. What a good boy. Very cool you are able to do that.


----------



## Kelly

Christmas Day Drive and a German Shepherd! 

Since hubby left for a trip yesterday I took Stormy to TRT Main Park for a Christmas drive. He usually works every Christmas so I am usually out with horses doing something fun. Luckily it turned out to be a beautiful day with a high of 50 degrees. I was debating whether I should drive Stormy or Breezy at the park yesterday and decided to take Stormy for a nice and relaxing drive plus I didn’t want to over do it with Breezy. And I am so glad I took Stormy! A man’s German shepherd got off its leash and ran straight for us. I saw it coming and quickly got out of my bike. Stormy handled it like the little champ he is! He didn’t bolt or do anything stupid, he did flinch but that is to be expected because the dog was in his face after all. My neighbors dog is always charging the fence barking at the horses, so Stormy is desensitized to this, but when it happens away from home and with unfamiliar dogs you just never know how things will turn out. I did get my kicking leg ready and was about to kick the dog but it ended up on the opposite side and the man was pretty quick to retrieve him. I really need to have my mace ready at a moments notice because that could have turned out really bad especially with the bayou having such steep banks right next to the trail. If we started to head down the banks of the bayou we would probably end up in the river, I don’t think Stormy would be able to stop us once we get going down hill, he is just too small. Other than that our drive through the park was fun and uneventful.


----------



## HersheyMint

So scary!! I'm glad everything turned out ok. I sure hope the man apologize . I carry maze with me also


----------



## Dragon Hill

I'm so happy you chose Stormy and he was such a solid champ for you! And the guy was able to get to his dog quickly. And no one was hurt. Whew!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Dragon Hill said:


> I'm so happy you chose Stormy and he was such a solid champ for you! And the guy was able to get to his dog quickly. And no one was hurt. Whew!


I know nothing about using mace. Is it difficult to aim properly when in a hectic situation? If the dog is at the horse's head, can it be aimed to hit the dog and not the horse?
I have used my whip on dogs before that harrass my horses. 
Pretty scary--definitely consider that An Adventure!


----------



## Dragon Hill

Mace would work best if you could intercept the dog before it got to your horse. If the wind is blowing against you, you can't use it. And it would be a challenge to use it if the ruckus has already started. A whip or a stick might be better in some situations. I know someone that walked(no animal) with a BB gun because of dogs. Sometimes a stern voice is enough. But shutting the dog down before they start engaging is what you want, for sure.


----------



## Kelly

I’m thinking of getting bear spray, it says it shots up to 30 feet. I wouldn’t aim it any where close to my horses head. You can also get a holster for it. And you’re right Dragon Hill, it all happened so fast that I’m not sure I would have even had time to grab the mace or bear spray.


----------



## Dragon Hill

Yes to bear spray! Or even wasp and hornet spray. The trick is to remember to shake it up first. But yeah, everything happens so fast. Better practice first.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Yes, we must deal with it before it escalates. I have never had a dog charge full on me without warning. The ones I have dealt with approach more stealthily. I have time to smack them or point the whip at them with a stern NO. If the owner is there, I stop my horse and wait for him to call back his dog. If the dog is alone I stop and wait till he backs off. Usually walking away is best--if you try to move off quickly it incites the dog again. If dogs are loose in yards, ALWAYS walk calmly past that yard. Usually they are just protective of their territory and don't bother us if we are calm.


----------



## Kelly

I took Breezy to my dads today where he met my niece Christa and her 1 year old baby Connie.





Breezy did great today, he was very well behaved. I am so proud of him! Lead line pony in the making 




Connie with her great grandpa (my dad)


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Good job, Breezy! Seems like it would be a no brainer to set a child on our little horses. But some horses really do not like that weight, no matter how small the child.


----------

